# The American Craftsman WorkShop



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Home Again (JOY!)*

*Back in Big Sky Country!*

I have been home about three weeks now and I have been quite busy settling back in. I am so happy to be back with my wife, Rita, and my two dogs.

The geography here is so good to see again. Here is the view out my backyard towards the Yellowstone River.



The first thing I had to do was unpack and start settling back into my life at home and in my shop. I have been working for most of the last 4 1/2 years just north of Columbus, OH on some great projects. But I am determined to stay home now and ship or deliver any future projects.

Next I had to start making contacts all over town to let the people of Billings know that I am back and offering my services in my own home town. I have made more contacts than ever before. I know that there will be a delay before calls start coming in so I had to do this immediately.

I have been looking at a few remodel jobs and working on some bids, but I realized that I need to increase efficiency in my shop before I get too much going.



I ran some more circuits and started closing the walls up with sheetrock. I am very excited to see the shop getting brighter already. It will make it easier to heat with the walls properly closed up too.

Things are a bit cramped since I had to pull everything away from the wall to work. I will do this section and even paint it. Then I can move everything back and pull the stuff away from the wall and execute the next section. I will add more circuits and close the walls up with sheetrock and paint. I can't wait!



I really haven't had much time to get online and share with the great LJ brothers or to check out the projects and read the blogs.

I just realized that I have not even added my closet into the projects section yet. I blogged it so heavily but I need to add it to the brag board.

Gotta get back out and add another coat of mud. I am so happy to be back in my own shop!

*Peace, Love, and Woodworking*


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Home Again (JOY!)*
> 
> *Back in Big Sky Country!*
> 
> ...


I believe it was Dorothy who said, "There's no place like home"


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Home Again (JOY!)*
> 
> *Back in Big Sky Country!*
> 
> ...


Dorothy was more right than she knew.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Home Again (JOY!)*
> 
> *Back in Big Sky Country!*
> 
> ...


I don't mind hanging drywall, but I hate taping corners. More of an art than a science. Drywall really brightens-up a shop more than you'd think.


----------



## DustyNewt (Oct 29, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Home Again (JOY!)*
> 
> *Back in Big Sky Country!*
> 
> ...


There's no place like home. (who said that?)


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Home Again (JOY!)*
> 
> *Back in Big Sky Country!*
> 
> ...


Todd, the shop is coming together. I am sure that you are happy to be in your space again. This is your small corner of the world. I assume that once the drywall is up and painted then you will be starting on some shop cabinetry? After all this is a new shop and it sure beats shoveling snow.

By the way keep the snow up there. I haven't had to shovel my driveways in at least 3 years and I am not a bit sorry.

thanks for the post.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Home Again (JOY!)*
> 
> *Back in Big Sky Country!*
> 
> ...


Welcome home, pardner! You deserve to be there. I'm sure you won't have time to finish the shop before you have to go to work. Glad to hear from you.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Home Again (JOY!)*
> 
> *Back in Big Sky Country!*
> 
> ...


Nothing like drywalling in the winter. Welcome back.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Home Again (JOY!)*
> 
> *Back in Big Sky Country!*
> 
> ...


Sheetrock, tape, and mud are some of the least expensive materials but are among the toughest to master to the level of profitable proficiency.

I will do small jobs myself but I hire out the bigger jobs and overhead jobs for sure.

I hung the lid in my shop but I paid someone to tape and finish out the mud on it. My sheetrock jobs are tight and tapers love following after I hang the rock.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Home Again (JOY!)*
> 
> *Back in Big Sky Country!*
> 
> ...


I just returned from almost a week in California so I appreciate being home too.


----------



## Keni (Oct 7, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Home Again (JOY!)*
> 
> *Back in Big Sky Country!*
> 
> ...


Welcome back! You will never regret finishing your walls!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Home Again (JOY!)*
> 
> *Back in Big Sky Country!*
> 
> ...


I certainly have regretted NOT finishing the walls to begin with.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Home Again (JOY!)*
> 
> *Back in Big Sky Country!*
> 
> ...


Done something similar with our bathroom before Christmas. I know what dry wall & tiling is all about. Those panel lifters make life much easier. What would we do without modern technology Todd.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Home Again (JOY!)*
> 
> *Back in Big Sky Country!*
> 
> ...


and how comfortable is "your own bed" ?


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Home Again (JOY!)*
> 
> *Back in Big Sky Country!*
> 
> ...


Hello Todd;
--glad to see and hear your happy with joy, at being back in your own workspace!

Okay, everyone else is looking inside your shop….while I'm dreaming in that first photo up there. What a beautiful piece of country you reside in. I can tell you I don't know anything about the Yellowstone River, but that will change shortly since I'm going too Dr. Google and will find out more. Your photo there has got me dreaming of water….white water and canoes//kayaking, which is coming my way soon. I guess I'll pull a topographic off the shelf and look at the water table around you. I know your a climber, so I'm wondering if you do any canoing or kayaking?

What a pleasant way to start my day as I sit here dreaming about kayaking this spring and summer, as I look out my office window and see fields of snow. Ha….ha, did I ever mention that last year, (winter) I bought our two recent kayaks in the middle of a snowstorm here…..oh well.

Have a great day and keep the mud on the pad and off the head….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Home Again (JOY!)*
> 
> *Back in Big Sky Country!*
> 
> ...


White walls, perfect for, hmmm - video work and photography. Glad you're home and really moving into the shop. I'm betting with Thos. that you'll be busy before you get finished tricking things out.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Home Again (JOY!)*
> 
> *Back in Big Sky Country!*
> 
> ...


Glad to see you back Todd. mike


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Home Again (JOY!)*
> 
> *Back in Big Sky Country!*
> 
> ...


Grad to see that you have something to fill the days with Todd. After 4 1/2 years I figure that the Honey-do-list would be out the front door.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Home Again (JOY!)*
> 
> *Back in Big Sky Country!*
> 
> ...


Doug you must be reading my mind.

Karson you would not believe the debt I owe my wife!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Home Again (JOY!)*
> 
> *Back in Big Sky Country!*
> 
> ...


Todd, this is going to be a great blog!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Finishing the Shop*

*The Excitement Builds…*

Today I finished touching up the mud work and applied 2 coats of primer. It is very exciting to see things get further along in my own shop

Tomorrow I will paint this section of wall.



*Peace, Love, and Woodworking*


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


Man, your shop looks bigger than my house, and I'm envious. LOL


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


It's as big as my house.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


Nice to get things done. I know that drywall is a pain.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


I've been told more than once when building my shop, " A mans shop should be at least as large as his house and probably twice as large". But those are the nicest walls I've ever seen in a shop. Nice.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


and fast!


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


great look


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


Wow. This is coming along nicely. In one day you finished hanging drywall, taping, mudding and put on 2 primer coats!!!!!!

The only way I could do something like this is to have a small army of shop elves helping. You must be in a hurry to get back to generating some sawdust.

I am going to enjoy seeing the final product- as I am sure you will too.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


Plenty of outlets that you don't have to bend over to use.
Smart.


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


Looking good Todd.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


Nice to see that you made it home OK and are back in the shop. What's your next big project?


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


Next house I buy I'm planning on a detached 2-3 car garage for a shop. Garage doors make it easy to move stock and projects in and out.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


My shop has two sets of double doors. I must admit that overhead garage doors have more height to get the goods in and out.

The disadvantage is that garage doors are not even close when it comes to keeping the cold air out. My shop is way more comfortable than my brother's. He has 3 overhead garage doors and concrete floors. I have 2 double doors, a single entry door, and wood floors. Long days in my shop are way more enjoyable.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


Well, my envy meter just pegged out.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


Rikkor - I plan on getting it done so I can share more out of my own shop. Your meter ought to go wild then!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


That sure is a shiny white wall, Todd!! I think you have way too much energy. There is a lot to said for a fair amount of lazyness. It will be great when you get it done. I really like all those outlets in the wall.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


Thanks Thos.A. The walls are being primed right now so they are very white. But they will be painted an off-white that is actually color matched off of a piece of Jet woodworking machinery. So the walls are "Jet" white. The ceiling and trim will be bright white.

This allows for the walls to hide some dust and create a color difference between the walls and trim.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


By the way, welcome home.

If you paint the walls "Jet White", how will you be able to make out the saw from the jet white background?

Nice walls and I really do like the color. It will make for a bright well lit space. I also would vote for wood floors for the comfort over concrete.

With the weight of all your equipment, how is your shop floor constructed?

Dalec


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


Wood floors! Nice.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


The floor joists are 1×12's that are 12" on center instead of 16". This is sufficient to carry the load of this type of machinery. I kept the spans shorter too. This is according to the spec charts that I have.

This information is all available in any framing book.


----------



## Partridge (Jul 27, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


you will injoy a shop that looks good


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


I'm jealous already. Have fun in the new shop.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


Looking good Todd!

Oh yeah, in regards to your shop? You suck


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


Tomcat - Please allow me to rub it in: it is 34×34 with a 200 amp dedicated panel, gas heat, wood floor, and 10' ceilings. Oh and the space is deductible because of my business.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


Oh yeah…you really suck


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


OK, I made a mistake earlier. The floor joists are 2×12's NOT 1×12's (Doh!).


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


Todd. Great looking shop modifications. Looks like a nice place to work.


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


Stunning.

My tablesaw is jealous.

Though, raw concrete is almost Rockwell grey


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


when does the Clippinger School of Woodworking begin? I am signing up for the JUne, July classes!!! SHOP LOOKS AWESOME!!!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


Napaman - Believe me, I have been thinking about it.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd for the info on the floor structure. I saw your reply and read 2×12 and missed the 1×12.

Dalec


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


Like I wasn't already fighting back enough envy ;-)


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Finishing the Shop*
> 
> *The Excitement Builds…*
> 
> ...


Looking good Todd!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Moving Along!*

*Last night*

I got the walls primed with 2 coats of Kilz. The sheetrock had been sitting in my shop 4 years and it really needed it.

*Today*

I put 2 coats of paint on the wall today. I have some walls in the shop already finished. I color matched the wall paint to my Jet equipment and I call it "Jet" white. It is an off-white that looks good with the trim and ceiling being a bright white color.

*Electrifying!*

I installed the outlets. I put in 6 double gang boxes, that gives me 12 oultets. I run 2 circuits. The oulets in the left half of the boxes are one circuit and the outlet in the right are another. This allows me to keep from loading one breaker up too much. I keep all of my outlet boxes in the shop the same height as the light switches. That means no bending over to plug in (I'm a grandpa you know, that makes me old).



*MrTrim Where Are You?*

After installing the outlets and covers, I had to make a materials run for the trim. I just used 1×4 MDF material. It is perfect for the paint grade trim in the shop. I use butt joints for a simple trim style but I reinforce the joints with biscuits to keep them together over time.



After that it is caulk and fill nail holes. Tomorrow I will paint the trim and move all the "furniture" back against the wall. Then I can start on the next section.

Projects should soon follow. Possibly video? We'll see! I have a technical curve to climb, I might have to call on the "Teenage Woodworker" for tech support (I got my eye on you Boy).

*Get MOTIVATED!*

I hope that you guys get the bug and get motivated to finish some of the work on your shop or house. I am anxious to get this done so that I can do some work on our house. I have been gone so long I am excited about the honey-do list.

Remember - When Momma's happy, Everybody's happy!

*Peace, Love, and Woodworking*


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Moving Along!*
> 
> *Last night*
> 
> ...


The shop looks great. You are jamming along. (Are your feet covering the warning sticker on that step ladder?)


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Moving Along!*
> 
> *Last night*
> 
> ...


Yes they are.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Moving Along!*
> 
> *Last night*
> 
> ...


Ah, brings back memories of finishing my shop. Doing the electrical gets zen like.

Looks like you are almost done. Keep at it.

Looking good!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Moving Along!*
> 
> *Last night*
> 
> ...


I am just doing the finishing touches to renovating our bathroom todd. I have a rough idea what you are going through. You certainly are a man of many talents. Good luck with the renos.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Moving Along!*
> 
> *Last night*
> 
> ...


Looks great - and thanks for the reminder to get off my butt and finish some work on the house…

...not sure it's gonna work, but I like the idea of it.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Moving Along!*
> 
> *Last night*
> 
> ...


The shop keeps looking better and better!


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Moving Along!*
> 
> *Last night*
> 
> ...


so thats what your up too !! you know when your kids are real little and they get quiet you can bet thier either crappin there britches or coloring on the walls , i been here more than a week wondering what in the world is that clippinger boy up too ? lol sure enuff hes coloring on the walls lol good for you todd . its great to get to do some nice stuff for ourselves once in while lookin great too ! you might think your gettin one up on me by pimpin out your shop but not so fast ! while you were being quiet i was out paying the lease on a new shop ! its abou 4 times as big as my current shop , so i may be getting quiet myself after th 15 th .


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Moving Along!*
> 
> *Last night*
> 
> ...


I love electrical work. Something about high voltage and potential disaster if something is done wrong just appeals to me.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Moving Along!*
> 
> *Last night*
> 
> ...


I have a phobia when it comes to electial. I hire that stuff out. I'll do just about anything else, plumbing, insulation, anything but electrical.

Todd, the Shop look great. Look forward to see the final set up. (need some ideas myself)

BTW…why do they put a warning lable on a ladder with only two steps? Seems like a contradiction in there somewhere.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Moving Along!*
> 
> *Last night*
> 
> ...


Greg - It's black to black, white to white, and ground everything.

I don't do plumbing or electrical on my jobs because of the insurance and laws, but I can do everything on my own house. I set a new main panel and electrical mast on my house all to code. I had to have it verified by the inspector or the power company would not turn the power back on!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Moving Along!*
> 
> *Last night*
> 
> ...


I hate and am scared of electricity. I never could really understand how it worked. So, I learned the simplest way, like you said, Todd, Black to Black and White to White. I moved the outlets up like you did and really appreciate it. You will as well. After all, we are grandpas. It is really looking great.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Moving Along!*
> 
> *Last night*
> 
> ...


Just about time to make sawdust!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Moving Along!*
> 
> *Last night*
> 
> ...


Todd,
Any thought to pulling Cat5 cable for a hard-wired ethernet out there in the shop?


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Moving Along!*
> 
> *Last night*
> 
> ...


I like your idea using dual circuits Todd. Did you wire them for 15 or 20 amp? And did you install them on separate legs of the 240vac circuit? Cuz….using two pigtails into one 4×4 box could give you a 240vac outlet that you could put anywhere in the shop; anywhere that you have those dual circuit boxes that is. Even though it would only be 20amp, it would work. Am I making sense? It was a long night at work and I'm waiting for the coffee to kick in!

Guess it's gettin time for me to go finish my shop walls too!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Moving Along!*
> 
> *Last night*
> 
> ...


The wires come in as 2 separate legs of 12-2 with ground. I wired them for 20 amp.

I did not plan on 220 on that wall but I can always make it happen.

I did not plan on Cat5 although I used to have a phone line out there. What little it was exposed got gnawed in half from rabbits that got under the shop. I no longer use a landline to the house anyway. We have an Apple network and the Airport Extreme is fast and has a strong signal out to the shop. I will probably use the old computer out there when we upgrade to a bigger screen in the house.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Moving Along!*
> 
> *Last night*
> 
> ...


This is a project you should be proud of. I can only imagine how nice it is to have a planned shop. Most of us use converted garage and,while adequate, we must adapt our shop needs to fit the space.

After completing a project of this size I am sure that it will be a welcome refresher to work on some more mundane projects.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Moving Along!*
> 
> *Last night*
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Moving Along!*
> 
> *Last night*
> 
> ...


Awesome, Todd. Can't wait to see it finished. Video would be great. Remodeling a shop like that is so rewarding, I imagine, especially for someone like you… because it's like your office. You will really enjoy working there with the improvements. Maybe you should market the "Jet" paint like they market jersey paint colors to sports fans.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Moving Along!*
> 
> *Last night*
> 
> ...


Todd, 
just discovered your blog/shop buildup. (hey, it only took me what, three days here on LJ?) thanks to Dadoo. Great shop, and Big Sky country? Wow is all I can say. I'd love to move up there, but the LOML says when we move it is to somewhere with a LOT less snow than NY. I'm right in the midst of building my shop, and wiring is on the very near horizon.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Moving Along!*
> 
> *Last night*
> 
> ...


I am MOTIVATED!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*The Next Section*

*One Section Finished*



I finished this section of wall the other day and the trim. After that I pushed all the shop "furniture" back against the wall. This opened up the center of the shop again so that I could clear the next section of wall to be finished.



I can't always work corner to corner because I waited until I put too much crap in the shop to finish the walls. I did, however, already have 3 walls finished as you can see in my workshop posting. Now that I think about it, I can't wait to update the workshop photos!

I now have the electrical run in this section, the sheetrock up and taped, and I am going to finish the mudwork tomorrow (Sunday). Then trim and paint! I should be finished with this section in a couple of days.



*Are You Motivated Yet?*

Is anybody getting motivated yet? I have been watching a couple of other shops being built. I am excited for those guys and here is a bit of advice: Don't move the tools in until the space is finished. You will end up like me trying to work around all the tools and crap that you have accumulated.

Getting the shop more complete and organized is very exciting. I will be able to increase productivity and have a more energy efficient workspace. I can't get over how much brighter it is with the walls being rocked and painted. There is less air draft too. These are things that I sell other people on as a professional all the time. The cobbler's children never have shoes.

Dust control will be better too. The insulation behind the chopsaw was loaded with dust and I had to replaced it.

*Planning Ahead*

I am thinking ahead to new base cabinets and wall storage. I have been looking through the many books and magazines to develop my ideas. I LOVE my books.

I will have to finish this section and for now just get things back against the walls. I have some work to get done for clients.

*When Momma's Happy…*
I also need to do some work on my house. If I work on the shop, I need to balance that with some work on the house. Hey, if you don't use the shop to work on the house, how is it justified in the wife's mind? When Momma's Happy, Everybody's Happy. A simple principle for happy living.

Come on guys, get motivated and get organized!

*Peace, Love, and Woodworking*


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

toddc said:


> *The Next Section*
> 
> *One Section Finished*
> 
> ...


Looking great and can't wait to see the final masterpiece.


----------



## Splinters (Dec 12, 2006)

toddc said:


> *The Next Section*
> 
> *One Section Finished*
> 
> ...


Great Job Todd…you have inspired me….however I have to wait until my three feet of snow leave so I can work on the ground…..


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

toddc said:


> *The Next Section*
> 
> *One Section Finished*
> 
> ...


You got that right - Keep Momma happy!

Nice looking shop! Almost done.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

toddc said:


> *The Next Section*
> 
> *One Section Finished*
> 
> ...


did you rest any when you got back home???


----------



## Harry72 (Feb 2, 2008)

toddc said:


> *The Next Section*
> 
> *One Section Finished*
> 
> ...


Yep Momma is the word!
Looks like its going to be a real nice shop.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

toddc said:


> *The Next Section*
> 
> *One Section Finished*
> 
> ...


Todd,

Your shop is coming along nicely. I can see how much the paint and drywall brighten it up. That is sound advice about leaving the space empty until after the painting is complete. Having to work around furniture and tools, moving them from one place to another is not only annoying but it is time consuming as well.

I am looking forward to seeing the completed shop pictures and seeing some sawdust in there as well.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

toddc said:


> *The Next Section*
> 
> *One Section Finished*
> 
> ...


Looking good…If I only had a space like that to work on/in! Any smart woodworker knows that the key to aquiering tools is to do projects on the house that make the wife happy!


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *The Next Section*
> 
> *One Section Finished*
> 
> ...


You're certainly making good progress. Keep-up the good work!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

toddc said:


> *The Next Section*
> 
> *One Section Finished*
> 
> ...


Yeah, Todd. I still need to finish the ceiling in my shop. We made it to the overhead door and ran out of will power. In the spring, I promise.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

toddc said:


> *The Next Section*
> 
> *One Section Finished*
> 
> ...


Action is a beautiful thing. Head 'em up, heeyah! That reminds me, I could be making sawdust just now… gotta go!

always,
J.C.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

toddc said:


> *The Next Section*
> 
> *One Section Finished*
> 
> ...


It'll have to be re-inspected by Ms.DebbieP. Lookin good, Todd.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

toddc said:


> *The Next Section*
> 
> *One Section Finished*
> 
> ...


looking real nice todd !


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

toddc said:


> *The Next Section*
> 
> *One Section Finished*
> 
> ...


I gotta repeat Deb's comment. I hope you got some rest before diving into this project. I get tired just reading about your exploits.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

toddc said:


> *The Next Section*
> 
> *One Section Finished*
> 
> ...


Looking great!


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

toddc said:


> *The Next Section*
> 
> *One Section Finished*
> 
> ...


Yeah you really got me motivated here. But "Momma" has me motivated into building and installing the den bookcases first! And like you, I gotta move a lot of stuff off those shelves too. But soon I'll get a "Roun-tuit"!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

toddc said:


> *The Next Section*
> 
> *One Section Finished*
> 
> ...


Good to see you are keeping Momma happy Todd.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

toddc said:


> *The Next Section*
> 
> *One Section Finished*
> 
> ...


Todd, I am redoing my shop.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Primed for Excitement*

*Sunday, 10 Feb '08*

Finished mudwork on walls. 
Took Sunday nap.
Painted 2 coats of primer.



Trim and paint to follow on Monday. 
Touch-ups and moving on Tuesday

*Peace, Love, and Shop Building*


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Primed for Excitement*
> 
> *Sunday, 10 Feb '08*
> 
> ...


Sure looks nice and bright in there!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Primed for Excitement*
> 
> *Sunday, 10 Feb '08*
> 
> ...


Looks good. I love how the nap was part of the Sunday agenda


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Primed for Excitement*
> 
> *Sunday, 10 Feb '08*
> 
> ...


very impressive


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Primed for Excitement*
> 
> *Sunday, 10 Feb '08*
> 
> ...


It is looking good. After all this effort I am not surprised that you needed a nap. I am anxious to see the finished product because I am sure it will be a shop showcase. (Maybe you want to re-think about entering the Wood Shop contest).


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Primed for Excitement*
> 
> *Sunday, 10 Feb '08*
> 
> ...


Very nice work area, I look forward to seeing the trimwork. and other finishing touches that you use.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Primed for Excitement*
> 
> *Sunday, 10 Feb '08*
> 
> ...


the nap was a really good idea


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Primed for Excitement*
> 
> *Sunday, 10 Feb '08*
> 
> ...


Todd…you've probably mentioned this before but I have forgotten…how big is your shop?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Primed for Excitement*
> 
> *Sunday, 10 Feb '08*
> 
> ...


The overall size is 34'x34'. That is 1156 square feet.

There is a finish room which is 12'x16' or 192 square feet.

That leaves me with 964 square feet of working shop space.

It is a great size that is not too difficult to heat and power. I recommend 1200 square feet for a shop that you can live with for a long time if you are building and plan on being serious.


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Primed for Excitement*
> 
> *Sunday, 10 Feb '08*
> 
> ...


Lovin' the shop Todd.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Primed for Excitement*
> 
> *Sunday, 10 Feb '08*
> 
> ...


its looking great todd . im moveing my shop into a much larger facility this weekend . your making me wish i could put it off another week and go in there and paint it up first but i have too many jobs waiting right now , so ill have to do it the hard way later . great post a real motivater to upgrade our shops thanks


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Primed for Excitement*
> 
> *Sunday, 10 Feb '08*
> 
> ...


Looks nice.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*It's Operational!*

The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.

I still have plenty of work ahead to finish it. I can wait on floor cabinets and worktop but the upper cabinets or at least some open cubby boxes to store glue, sandpaper, routers, etc. are a must. Clamp storage on the wall will clear a good bit of floor space.

I did not have to buy hardly anything to do this work, it was material that I had on hand.

I have many more ideas and plans for the space but for now I will let the pictures do the talking.

*Before Photo*



*After*









That is all for now. I am pretty busy with work and having my shop torn apart.

*Peace, Love, and Woodworking*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

toddc said:


> *It's Operational!*
> 
> The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.
> 
> ...


Looking Good Todd.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

toddc said:


> *It's Operational!*
> 
> The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.
> 
> ...


Looks like the difference between night and day! Great job.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

toddc said:


> *It's Operational!*
> 
> The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.
> 
> ...


Bright and beautiful!


----------



## Kaleo (Jan 25, 2007)

toddc said:


> *It's Operational!*
> 
> The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.
> 
> ...


Todd-

I am jealous that is a sweet shop. I hope to getting into redoing my shop in a few short weeks too. Beautiful man, really nice.


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

toddc said:


> *It's Operational!*
> 
> The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.
> 
> ...


Now that's what I'm talkin' about! I guess everyone will know where to find you from now on….


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

toddc said:


> *It's Operational!*
> 
> The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.
> 
> ...


much brighter!! 
Enjoy your "new" work space


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

toddc said:


> *It's Operational!*
> 
> The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.
> 
> ...


I know your answer to the question "How would you like your shop? Original recipe or extra spiffy?"

You're obviously an extra spiffy kinda guy


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

toddc said:


> *It's Operational!*
> 
> The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.
> 
> ...


Wow!!! No wonder you want to get to work. Having a shop like this would be an inspiration to most anyone. Besides it is looking too clean. Let's generate some dust and inaugurate it.

Great work.


----------



## Harry72 (Feb 2, 2008)

toddc said:


> *It's Operational!*
> 
> The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.
> 
> ...


Nice shop, happy WW'ing in it!


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

toddc said:


> *It's Operational!*
> 
> The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.
> 
> ...


Very nice Todd, add me to crowd of envious onlookers.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

toddc said:


> *It's Operational!*
> 
> The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.
> 
> ...


Vast improvement in the light. As we age our eyes don't pick up light as well and we need more of it. Us grandpas gotta be careful. It really looks much better. You can stop and admire it for a little while, it's OK.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

toddc said:


> *It's Operational!*
> 
> The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.
> 
> ...


Count me in as jealous. I keep hearing that making the shop a nice place to visit really improves the work. You've even got tunes and a microwave. Nice. 
Thanks for the insperation.

(Cute little cabinet by the red toolbox)

Steve


----------



## MarkM (Sep 9, 2007)

toddc said:


> *It's Operational!*
> 
> The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.
> 
> ...


Todd,

Looks great! I'm envious of the space that you have. Man, you're putting on the pressure for me to get to all those shop upgrades that I have in my head…


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

toddc said:


> *It's Operational!*
> 
> The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.
> 
> ...


The wall board and painting sure has made your workshop lighting so much brighter. I am one of those who appreciates a brightly lite work space.

Nice looking workshop.

Dalec


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *It's Operational!*
> 
> The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.
> 
> ...


Mark Mazzo - My plan is working. I hope to spark motivation through shop envy. I am interested to see what improvements others will make.

Thos. - It sounds crazy, but I notice that I need more light for critical work already. I can't be that old yet. You have to realize the shop walls will darken with cabinets on the walls.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

toddc said:


> *It's Operational!*
> 
> The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.
> 
> ...


man im jealous to
i wish that i had a nice shop like that with all those nice tools
great job


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

toddc said:


> *It's Operational!*
> 
> The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.
> 
> ...


Great shop Todd. Nice bright workspace, well laid out.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

toddc said:


> *It's Operational!*
> 
> The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.
> 
> ...


"The shop is not finished but it is operational" …the story of every woodshop in the world, Todd. Looks inspirational, though. I would love to stop by sometime. I'm glad you have been posting all the pictures. Have fun working!


----------



## jjohn (Mar 26, 2008)

toddc said:


> *It's Operational!*
> 
> The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.
> 
> ...


Hi; I'm really new to LJs and have been viewing many of the video's. Came across the inteview you had and searched you to find your home project pages. Looked over your site and am really impress with some of your work. Just wanted to let you know your shop looks great.

Plan to peek in on you from time to time to see more of your work and a finished shop.
Great job
Jim


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

toddc said:


> *It's Operational!*
> 
> The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.
> 
> ...


Missed this the first time around - looks great!

My wife just asked to do a double take, and then she said, "You need a shop like that one of these days." I asked when we could do that - she replied, "When you buy me a new house." So, looks like it'll be the little 12×17 for a quite-a-while!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

toddc said:


> *It's Operational!*
> 
> The shop is not finished but it is operational again. I need to use the space for a project I have going right now.
> 
> ...


Nice looking shop, Todd.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*

*A New Video!*
I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!

I am advancing in my skills and you will notice that I added photos documentary-style in this video (I love the Ken Burns effect.)

*Some Thoughts on Design and Construction*

The most difficult part of making furniture is creating the design. I share some of the thought process for creating my Shaker inspired bench.

I also share a little about the construction of this beautiful piece of furniture. Some woodworkers may wonder what joinery is acceptable or taboo in their project, it will surprise many woodworkers what type of joinery I used in this bench.

There is some construction technique covered here, but it is not as much of a "how to" video, as it is a video that shares some of the principles that I considered when creating this bench.

I hope that the thoughts and techniques shared in this video will help other woodworkers with the design and construction of their projects.

*Share the Love~Share the Knowledge*

http://blip.tv/play/AYGTx2IC


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


Haven't watched the vid yet but I love that bench. If I ever finish my sideboard I think this could be a perfect next project (I have just the spot for one..)


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


Great post and video…THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


Thanks for making us think about how we can continue to improve.

Attention to detail will never lead you astray.

Lew


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


Thanks Todd. I enjoyed the video, you touched on some very good points to consider when designing and it really shows in this bench. Great result!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


Nice show Todd ) I watched it 2x. You're fast becoming favored above Norm! Thanks for showing what nobody else thinks about.

did you use slots to allow for expansion of the seat?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


Topamax - Good Question! Slots were not needed because all of the grain runs the same direction in the bench and everything will move at the same rate.

I realized while editing that there was so much more to share, but that just means I will have to make another video!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


That is a design element I didn't catch. Guess I'l have to watch a 3rd time ) thx


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


Very well done … beautiful piece and presentation


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


Thanks Todd…design is ofter more challenging than the build and information about design is a little more elusive. Keep up the good work.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


Really well presented you have a gift for this.Alistair


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


Topamax - Take a look at this glue-up in action. You can see the drawer dividers and their grain orientation. The reason I do this is because I do not want end grain showing between the drawers.


----------



## woodnut (Apr 22, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


Todd, I agree 100% on the details and finishing every pieces that goes into the project, even if it will usually not be seen, but I have to admit that when a project is taking alittle to long or I want to move on to something else I have in my head, that is when I have my toughest time with this. I have to take it down a few gears and slow down and remember why I am doing this. I think my work is slowly improving and it is mostly because I'm learning to be a little more patient. Thanks for the video and the bench is great.


----------



## MercerRemodeling (Jul 6, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


Thanks Todd! I really liked the construction info and the drawers are really cool. I feel good learning from your videos.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


Great video, Todd. It was a great reminder to pay extra attention to the details you might not think people would notice. Those details are what set the true craftsman apart form the mass production.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


Remarkably well done. It's good to see this type of instruction along with assembly videos. The design is important and often short-changed. When are you going to get your TV show?


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


A beautiful bench and an excellent video to showcase it!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


I think that the design and thought process is often passed over.

I just wanted to touch on the construction lightly and share more about the design and thought process.


----------



## seve (Feb 15, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


I always admire your work Todd. How did you sand the inside arc of the legs? I always have a problem getting a consistant arc. Mine tend to be alittle wavy. Thanks Steve


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


Steve - I made a template to guide the router for the arc. I draw the line and cut close to it with the jigsaw, then use the router and template.

When sanding I stack the two sides together and sand them at the same time. This not only saves time, but creates a wider and more stable surface to sand on so the edge stays square.

Here are some photos:

I can even use the card scraper to get a little hump out. My template is pretty good and that is the key, but I still have some minor imperfections in it.



The arch is sanded until it is just as smooth as the rest of the bench. I am sort of anal that way. You can see pretty well that both sides are clamped together here.



This video is just under 90 seconds and in it you will see the template that I made for the Shaker bench in use.

http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


looks like fun


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


Thanks, Todd. You are quite an inspiration. Well done video!


----------



## Handi75 (Nov 20, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


Todd,

Love the Video, You are doing a Great job on the video, becoming professional!

Love the Bench as well.

Handi


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


Todd
Very impressive explanation & a great piece of furniture.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Design Thoughts on a Shaker Inspired Bench*
> 
> *A New Video!*
> I am excited to get out another video. They take a lot of time to create and, thankfully, I have been busy this summer with my business but it hampers my ability to make videos!
> ...


Great videos, Todd.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Sneak Preview of New Video from the American Craftsman Workshop*

*I'm Workin' On It!*

I plan on getting the full video posted by Sunday, 13 Sept 2009.

http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377

I hope to memorize my lines in time

Back to Editing…

*Peace, Love, & Woodworking*


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Sneak Preview of New Video from the American Craftsman Workshop*
> 
> *I'm Workin' On It!*
> 
> ...


I've been waiting for the next episode. Tomorrow the wait is over.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Sneak Preview of New Video from the American Craftsman Workshop*
> 
> *I'm Workin' On It!*
> 
> ...


Are I not articulate enough?

Are I not beautiful enough?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Sneak Preview of New Video from the American Craftsman Workshop*
> 
> *I'm Workin' On It!*
> 
> ...


I am dying--so what do you want to add? I need to know!!! lol…if you are half as good at editing as you are at woodworking it will look great…


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Sneak Preview of New Video from the American Craftsman Workshop*
> 
> *I'm Workin' On It!*
> 
> ...


Save the out-takes for the end or maybe a special edition. Showing you're human too endears you to us all.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Sneak Preview of New Video from the American Craftsman Workshop*
> 
> *I'm Workin' On It!*
> 
> ...


I am dying to remember my lines!

I am excited about this video because I just got a little better at editing with video cutaways in addition to the stills.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Sneak Preview of New Video from the American Craftsman Workshop*
> 
> *I'm Workin' On It!*
> 
> ...


Thats good Todd. That's the way that Charles Neil does it, but he doesn't hit the remote.


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Sneak Preview of New Video from the American Craftsman Workshop*
> 
> *I'm Workin' On It!*
> 
> ...


There is no doubt - it will be fantastic. I know because I have seen some of your other work.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Sneak Preview of New Video from the American Craftsman Workshop*
> 
> *I'm Workin' On It!*
> 
> ...


Karson - what does Charles Neil do? I don't really watch his videos. (No offense to Charles Neil.)


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Sneak Preview of New Video from the American Craftsman Workshop*
> 
> *I'm Workin' On It!*
> 
> ...


Todd I like it! Think of it this way you can only get better!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Sneak Preview of New Video from the American Craftsman Workshop*
> 
> *I'm Workin' On It!*
> 
> ...


It's exactly what I would expect my video to be like if I made one.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Sneak Preview of New Video from the American Craftsman Workshop*
> 
> *I'm Workin' On It!*
> 
> ...


Same here Jim. That's why I haven't tried to do any videos. Todd, just be yourself and get it posted. I think we have a few LJ's that are getting ancy (sp)?............LOL


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Sneak Preview of New Video from the American Craftsman Workshop*
> 
> *I'm Workin' On It!*
> 
> ...


Sometimes the bloopers are as good as the finished product.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Sneak Preview of New Video from the American Craftsman Workshop*
> 
> *I'm Workin' On It!*
> 
> ...


Todd, I am sure even Norm has outtakes like this.  But, of course, with the benefits of editing we never see any of these. I am looking forward to seeing today's version when you get it posted.

By the way even this version of a refinishing video is a far cry better than anything I would be comfortable doing!!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Sneak Preview of New Video from the American Craftsman Workshop*
> 
> *I'm Workin' On It!*
> 
> ...


You are the Man Todd.

I LOVE your videos!

(And thanks for the out takes as well…..mine involve cutting my best wood too short…...doh!)


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Sneak Preview of New Video from the American Craftsman Workshop*
> 
> *I'm Workin' On It!*
> 
> ...


On a recient video I saw of Charles. He was using a jig and he said you should stop cutting at this spot. He then looks at the jig and the cut was about an inch further and he said I just did that to show you what not to do.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Sneak Preview of New Video from the American Craftsman Workshop*
> 
> *I'm Workin' On It!*
> 
> ...


This is going to be great!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*New Shop Lighting*

*Bright Light! Bright Light!*

Over the last couple of days I added lights to brighten the shop.



*Shop Light Envy*

After seeing the lights in Les Hasting's shop I was motivated to install more lights in my own. There is nothing like shop envy to motivate a guy.

*The Original Lighting*

The original lighting situation in my shop was poor and inadequate. I had three 4'x4' units with 6 bulbs over the assembly and finish area. There was only one of these 4'x4' lights over the tablesaw, planer, and sanding machine. This is the milling area.

In this picture it looks like there is ample lighting and there was - but only in the daytime. As you can see, I have large 5'w x 4'h windows that let in plenty of outside light and ventilation.



The light was spread thin over the shop. The inadequate lighting left dark spots in the shop. There was always a shadow cast on the sides of a project and it was necessary to pull a project into a bright spot for critical viewing.

It all started by removing the diffuser panels from the 4'x4' lights. I was originally cleaning them but I was thinking how much brighter they were without the diffusers. At this point I removed all of them and decided that this would work better.

You may wonder why use the diffusers to begin with? The diffusers more evenly distribute the light, and with an inadequate number of lights on the ceiling, this is a bit more important but also a trade-off. You cast the light out further by the prisms of the diffuser panel, but it is also reduced. It almost seems to have a veil over the light.

Over time the panels also tend to turn yellow which further reduces the light. The first thing that struck me by removing the panels, was how much whiter the light appeared.

*This Just Ain't Enough*

I decided that this was still leaving me with a woefully inadequate lighting situation. I used to do maintenance on commercial buildings and had 6 strip lights in storage left over from this work. I decided it was time to divert from my projects and install the lights.

I started by removing the single 4' x 4' surface mount light from above the milling area.



*Layout*

Layout followed and this can be difficult when you are working alone. I use a paint pole to help me do layout because I can hold it over a long span against the ceiling and walls. I simply transfer my measurements to the pole and then transfer them to the ceiling.





The area was basically broken into thirds. I consider the work area to start at the shelving, not at the wall. That means I consider the shelving to be the wall or perimeter and the work area is inside of that.

*Updating The Lights*

The lights were new in the box but they were actually several years old. Being old light fixtures meant that they had the old magnetic starter ballasts. I had electronic ballasts for replacement on hand so I changed them out. The magnetic ballasts would have worked, especially because my shop is heated, but I prefer the quick-start of the electronic units.

The city has a collection point for things like the old magnetic ballast because they contain chemical compounds like PCB's. I will take them to that collection point for responsible disposal.



*The Lights Go Up*

I installed backers in the ceiling between the trusses because the light were falling only on the sheetrock with no good backers.

After that I put the lights up and it was easy by myself. The 4'x4' units are not that easy when working alone.

I also did a quick calculation and determined that I would use a new breaker so I dropped in a new circuit for this bank of lights. These lights are also switched separately from the other units so I wired in a couple of 3 way switches. They worked properly on the first try.



*Rearranging the 4'x4' Lights*

The 4'x4' lights needed to be completely repositioned to add in the fourth light. They would stay on the same center line but I would move the end units out about 1 1/2' on each end. Then I would divide the space between them, move the third light over and raise the fourth light into position.

These lights are very heavy and unwieldy when working alone. To make things manageable, simple, and safe I fabricated brackets with moving tracks to hold and slide the lights by myself. These brackets butt against the side of the light fixtures and screw to the ceiling trusses.



These brackets allowed me to remove the screws in the light fixtures and allow it would drop about 1/4" onto the bracket. I was able to slide the light over into it's new position and then reattach it to the ceiling. After the light was securely in position I removed the brackets from the ceiling.

In this picture you will notice the parabola reflector lights under the stereo speakers. I needed to use these because I was having trouble seeing in the poor lighting. I joyfully packed them away as soon as the install was complete.



*Final Install*

I was pretty excited to fire up all of the lights and see how they lit up the shop. I couldn't wait until it got dark to see the real difference.

WOW! I can't believe the difference, it is sooo bright in my shop now. It is now a wonderfully lighted shop and it is just in time for the longer hours of darkness that are starting to come upon us as fall and winter are rapidly approaching.



I am kicking myself for not doing this sooner. I have been struggling with poor lighting all this time and to think that I had everything that I needed to do this in my storage or on the shelves. The total cost for this project was $11.00 because I needed to buy a few bulbs.

*The Specs*

The total power consumption of this lighting setup is 1224 watts.

The light bulbs are 4' long T12's. I use the low energy 34w bulbs instead of the 40w bulbs. T8 bulbs burn 32w. So really, if you are using T12's you can further save energy by installing the 34w bulbs instead 40w's. There is a slight loss of lumens rating when going to 34w bulbs but it is not bad.

Total wattage if using 40w bulbs would be 1440w. I am saving 216w over 36 bulbs.

I hope that you were able to glean ideas and information from my experience.

*Providing Nutrition for Woodworkers*


----------



## DSnyder (May 9, 2008)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


Nice work Todd! It's amazing how much of a difference good lighting can make! Just curious, about how many square feet are you lighting with those 1,440w?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


DSnyder - About 914 sf.


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


Okay…can you come and do mine?


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


Nice upgrade, it really brightened things up. Something I need to do also.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 20, 2007)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


Todd,

I lost the pictures of the lighting in my shop.

I installed 12 4' two bulb around the perimeter. The wall and ceiling are washed with light.

Yes, I need some lights over the table saw and workbench, both in the middle of the shop, but everything is quite well lit.

I only have one window, I wish I didn't have it, but it's the law.

W. Kirk Crawford
Tularosa, New Mexico


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


Todd You could help your cause along if you painted the ceiling white.

But, I guess that was not the review you were expecting.

A great enhancement to the shop.

I've got 4 double bulb 8' bulbs along the wall and I could use more light. The walls and ceilings are plywood and don't reflect at all.

Nice job.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


I added a ton of lighting to my garage shop and never regretted it. Too-much light is barely enough.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


Todd….nice job. I did the same thing about a year ago. I changed from a couple of twin 4' fixtures to 4-4 tube 4' fixtures and it made a world of difference. I installed the T-8 bulbs as well but I didnt like the cool white bulbs, too much of a blue cast. I went with the C50 tubes which have a color output closer to natural sunlight. I have noticed that I still need some task lighting as the eyes are not getting any younger.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


Bright idea…


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


Karson - I already have painting on the to-do list. I still have to do some patches on the ceiling and then painting. I remember how much brighter the shop got when I sheetrocked and painted the walls.

But for now, I have to get back to work on my projects. I have customers waiting on me.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


Very nice re do of your lighting! While I don't have that much light scheduled for my upgrade… I don't have that much space to fill with light either…

What bulbs are you using?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


dbhost - Feit Electric 34w cool white


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


I've got a lot of lighting in my shop too. With my aging eyes I feel that I have enough light when i can read the little numbers on my incra rule.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


Bright make over Todd,,,,,,,,,,,,,Glad I could help! ;o)


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


Les - Pro's like yourself are just benchmarks for me to follow.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


Looks great, Todd.


----------



## woodnut (Apr 22, 2007)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


good job on the lighting Todd. I have a question on your folding attic ladder. Did you build that yourself or was it purchased? I need one, just didn't know if it would be easier to build or buy. Thanks


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


I got to win me the lottery. Only way I know that I can get a new shop like Todd and Les. Enjoy the new lights.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


NEXT…when are you coming over…I call NEXT…in my huge shop it would take you 20 minutes!!! This is my lame way of joking--and saying….GREAT JOB…nice shop upgrade…

This will save you a little on insurance when you open your "Fly Fishing and Woodworking" week long series next summer…cant wait!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


I read over the post in e-mail, but had to stop by and see the pics. That bracket trick is genius!
Great update for the shop, and thanks for the steaming bowl of woodworker nutrition! Best of all…no calories.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


Woodnut - just buy an attic ladder. I did because I can't make them for what I can buy them for.

Doug - Rita and I just had a good laugh over the steaming bowl comment.

Beginning Woodworker - This is sort of timely since you just went through the other posts on the work in the shop.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


Let your lights so shine


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


Bright idea allright.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


Yeah, I seem to remember your shop was a little dim. Ha-ha. Never have too much light. My shop usually has so much light I need sunglasses.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


One thing I would mention - You will start seeing the T12 (40 and 34 Watt) stuff like Todd's on big discounts.. The US Department of Energy has followed onto the banning of incandescent bulbs by banning T12 lamps like the Cool Whites. July 2012 they will no longer be legally sold in the USA.
The T8's are largely unaffected, though the typical 2800 lumen F32T8 will also be banned. The new requirement is 89 Lumens/Watt. So the 32Watt lamps must generate at least 2850 lumens, unless they are exempted as 'specialty, outdoor or high CRI (>87).
http://www1.eere.energy.gov/buildings/appliance_standards/pdfs/74fr34080.pdf

Part of my Job with was to sit in DC to try to explain to the activists why the new standard will not have the savings they expect and that the supply of materials to make the high tech phosphors in T8 is controlled by China.
Don't buy T12 fixtures - the replacement bulbs won't be available in the future. T8 or T5 only guys. There will likely be some T12's that can meet the new standard….but the price will really hurt!!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


That is some pretty interesting information Dave, I really appreciate your input. This is something that I was unaware of.

For this project I used fixtures that I had on hand and were free. But ironically I have been considering better light in the future because the 4' x 4' boxed lights do not cast light across the ceiling and this creates dark zones on the sides.

This thought process has me already considering what fixtures and layout I will have in the future for the best lighting situation.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


One of the features of our new (to us) home was the 4ft 2 tube fixtures every 6 feet in the sho…uhhh garage ;-) The only downside with so mahy fixtures and the low ceiling is I hear the buzzing of the ballasts when I stop whatever it is I am doing and sit quitely for a moment…a small price to pay for great lighting.

Your shop looks great, thanks for the great idea for the temporary bracket…I fought with balancing fixtures on my head whilst I screwed the fixture to the ceiling LOL!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


I work alone quite a bit so I have to frequently get creative.


----------



## LONESOME (Sep 14, 2018)

toddc said:


> *New Shop Lighting*
> 
> *Bright Light! Bright Light!*
> 
> ...


Great Job! We are in the process of building our retirement home and I'm just beginning to layout my new 
shop/garage. I like your ideas and the input from every one else. Thanks Everyone!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*

*First Snow!*

Yesterday we woke up to the first snow of the season. We ended up officially receiving 4.6" but it has mostly melted off by this morning.



Rita's garden is looking pretty sad. You may be wondering, and the answer is "yes." That is a genuine outhouse but the pit has been filled and it is used as a small gardening tool shed. Putting new shakes on the roof is on my honey-do list.



*On to the shop…*

I started working yesterday and I got one of those stray thoughts going about how I needed to move a couple of things around. The next thing I know, I have set my work aside and have torn into moving things around for a better organized shop.



I decided to move the compressor to another location and when I took down the mounted hose reel I was left with a scarred wall. Yesterday I did the patch work and today I will paint. The steel shelving unit that holds the fasteners will sit in the spot left of the electrical panel. It makes more sense to keep the fasteners close to me where I use them.



I got one end of the room organized, but now I need to figure out where to hang my clamps. Thoughts of organizing the clamps is actually what started it all. I never use the double doors out the end of the shop so I may remove them because I could use solid wall real estate more at this time.

It does not look like I have done much yet, but the shelving with finishes and stain is in place and organized. All the mobile tools are parked against the wall. I will paint the other wall and get the fasteners shelving in place today.



*Peace, Love, & Woodworking*


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


...and I thought it was getting cold here in California! Your shop looks great! ...well not the Todd shop we have seen in your past pictures and videos, it looks our shops! ; ) I'm with you though, when things are where they are handy and organized life seems to just be better and working seems easier…


----------



## MikeGager (Jun 15, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


dang, snow already!


----------



## furnitologist (May 31, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


Hey Todd….............man you got alot of "stuff" to move around. Throw some of that stuff out :^)

What I think is funny about a clean-up is you feel like your re-organized, then you look for that one tool you haven't used in a while and its not where it used to be.

Nothing like a little gestalt!!!!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


How on earth do you get this stuff organized in less than a year?!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


another winter draws near then dam…............


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


Todd,
When you are finished cleaning up there, it is warmer in Flatonia (93 degrees today) and I have about 2200 sq ft that could use some cleaning and organizing. 

As for your clamps, I used to hang my on the end of the metal shelving units, until I acquired too many, then I built a 4 foot long wall bracket that most of them still hang on today. Basically its a 4" wide board that I drilled 3/4" holes in every 3 inches or so and elongated the holes, so that the clamps slide in.

Now I get tired of walking over to the wall to get the clamps, so I'm rebuilding my assembly table to house some of the most used clamps directly under the table top. They slide in from either end.

I'll have to get some pictures and post them.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


As a coastal Californian I get SO jealous whenever I see photos of snow. Then I show everybody a photo of my front yard on Christmas morning (80 deg and sunny) and I get yelled at.

Cool photos.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


Todd,
Do you mind if I ask a couple of questions.

1) Do you like the mobile base for your jointer? I've got an 8" grizzly and have been debating whether to just buy one.

2) it looks like there is a cut-out section in the drywall near your breaker box. Is this the result of a prior upgrade that hasn't been painted, or is this some type of access you've left in place for future wiring upgrades.

Good luck with the re-org. I'm always doing that to try and fit everything and still manage to work. I'm sure its even more important as a pro when time is money.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


I am not ready for the snow this year guys. It makes my joints hurt more than before. But snuggling with the wife is good stuff to chase the cold away.

I might be interested in organizing someone's shop in a warmer climate.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


HokieMojo - I created a chase for future access when I need to change or add circuits. It sticks out a little further than the wall and has removable baltic birch panels to open up the chase.

I need to add a stick of trim on each side of it.

I have found this to be a smart move because I even had it open recently to add more lights in the shop.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


Hokie - Missed the jointer base question.

I like the jointer base. It has proven to be stable enough when I work big boards and moves when I need it to. I purchased it from Grizzly too.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


Give us your address Todd and let us know the time when your wife can snuggle with us. I'm guessing that with all of the LumberJocks, she will be very busy.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


D'OH!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


Better get those honey-do's done or the wife will stop snuggling…LOL. In my case its the better half that likes moving things around…..she is better at organizing then I am….I usually put things on the shelves under my workbench…until it gets too full….then she comes in and tells me where they go…

I saw the weather…said you guys got snow….and that there is another northern express on its way….brrrrr….we get cold weather here…but snow is a treat…as it only falls here very seldom…time to work inside though….I am working on getting a nice wood burning stove for my new shop…will have to put up some insulation…and probably dry wall…work work work


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


Your shop is gorgeous! I just "re-organized" mine by putting a tool stand in the 4'7" between the washer and dryer and the automobile.

Thanks for showing us how to do things.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


thanks Todd. I appreciate that you take the time to help answer questions like you do.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


Nice looking shop, you got snow already? its still warm here!


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


It looks like Rita is getting ready for winter…growing her own frozen foods!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


glad Napa does not get snow--and if it did KARSON cant have my address…

Sorry the joints ache with the cold…it is truly beautiful…maybe once would be nice-=snow that is…

The grapes have not even been picked here…so cold weather would be disaster…


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


That is one thing I do not miss and that is the snow.. I remember 2 huge blizzards while living in Kansas and the cold blustery winds. Don't have much snow here, Thank God. Todd, I do know about the joints hurting and acheing. That's caused by Author Itis…................................LOL


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


Matt I already have your address.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


So do I Karson…............LOL


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


I'm not looking forward to that white stuff.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


lol…yikes karson!!! winters dont get cold here…well…comparatively…


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


No snow here yet , but certainly cold weather , wind and rain….the furnace is earning its keep already this year. 
I've got Walnut colored panelling in my basement shop and I 'm trying to decide if I want to paint over it or let it be. If I paint it Asylum White , I'm afraid it will be too bright in there and I'll have to clean and dust everything more often ! LOL
Best wishes with the redo and all of your aches and pains , Todd : )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


I thought about you when i heard there were winter storm warning for southern MT last night. Looks like the tomatoes that didn't ripen won't ;-((


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


Todd's got a nice warm shop and all I got is a cold saddle!! Not fair!!!


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Again!*
> 
> *First Snow!*
> 
> ...


Good Grief, SNOW…..and the weatherman here is telling me we are having a "cool down" here, high in the low 70's…...........


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Shop Reorganization - Day 2*

*Getting Closer To Done*

I don't think that a person is ever done with organizing the shop but I am getting close to done for this round of organization and resetting the shop.

I finished my drywall repairs and painted the wall. I have 3 cans of old paint and all of them are marked "shop walls" but none of them match. My guess is that I did not have them labeled and at some point I opened them for identification, thought it looked like the shop wall color and marked it as such. Now I have a mismatched paint color on the wall and it is driving me crazy.

When working remodel projects, there are a couple of things that I do to keep the dust contained and at a minimum. I close off the room with plastic and I use dust collection when I sand.



I also use a type of drywall mud that has been formulated to coagulate and fall straight to the floor when sanded. I never thought it would work but I have been impressed with the results of working with it. Here is a shot of the box so that you can try it if the need arises.



*Chasing the Electric*

One thing I believe in is creating access for future work when it comes to plumbing and electric. One way to do this is to create an accessible chase where everything comes together in the electrical panel.

I have removable baltic birch panels that cover the electrical chase. I needed to trim the sides so I installed ash trim.

I really appreciated the accessibility recently, a couple of weeks ago I installed new lights in the shop and wired in another circuit for them.

I hope TopamaxSurvivor appreciates my tidy electrical panel









*Next On The Agenda*

I plan on moving the compressor out of the room and installing a couple of hose reels that I have in storage but never installed. It will be good to get away from the noise of the compressor, it is a screamer.

I also will remove the double doors that are blocked by the tools on mobile bases. I will keep the window above it but I need to hang my larger set of clamps so I need more wall space.

I will leave you with photos of the current condition and then head out to the shop to tear out some doors. I have a lot of work to get done today.









*What Have You Done For Your Shop Lately?*


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Reorganization - Day 2*
> 
> *Getting Closer To Done*
> 
> ...


I think code require NM cable to be stapled within 12 inches of a junction/electrical box if not in conduit. I saw a long stretch of cable there above the box! 

JK, your shop is definitely cleaner now. They don't stay that way long for some reason.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Reorganization - Day 2*
> 
> *Getting Closer To Done*
> 
> ...


Greg - As you can see I have all of the wires both NM and MC fastened close to the box. But that one does appear to exceed the 12" before it dives into the rest where it is fastened.

Dang - You got me on that one.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Shop Reorganization - Day 2*
> 
> *Getting Closer To Done*
> 
> ...


Your shop is a heck of alot cleaner than mine right now. Now I need to get busy and clean it.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Shop Reorganization - Day 2*
> 
> *Getting Closer To Done*
> 
> ...


Looking good Todd. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Shop Reorganization - Day 2*
> 
> *Getting Closer To Done*
> 
> ...


I my Area it's within 6" .Your shop looks great Todd , I wish I had dry walled my shop.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Shop Reorganization - Day 2*
> 
> *Getting Closer To Done*
> 
> ...


You should be embarrassed, Todd. I'm sure you had some Bubinga laying around that you could have used for the trim. Your shop deserves better than Ash!!!!


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Shop Reorganization - Day 2*
> 
> *Getting Closer To Done*
> 
> ...


Todd,

On the lines of keeping the dust down, I quit sanding drywall years ago, when I found that a damp sponge does wonders and helps feather the edges. I use the 4" x 6" tile grout sponges from HD, you just rinse out the sponge and your good to go. No noise from the shop vac, no dust, and to me seems to go a lot faster than sandpaper.

Since its Fire Prevention Week, I see your fire extinguisher, have you taken it down and shook it up lately to keep the powder loose? Is the gauge still in the green? How about the smoke detector, changed the battery? Sorry just got back from the elementary school, giving presentations to the kids, sorta rolled over to your posting.

I'll have to post some new photos of my shop, you've inspired me to get cleaning too, and this weekend is the city's yearly free haul off, so I've got the truck backed up and ready to fill it up.

Keep up the good work Todd.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Reorganization - Day 2*
> 
> *Getting Closer To Done*
> 
> ...


+1 on the damp sponge drywall technique. Assuming you don't glob-on the joint compound it works great.


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Shop Reorganization - Day 2*
> 
> *Getting Closer To Done*
> 
> ...


It really sucks when you in the middle of a project and you really want to get something done but theres a lot of crap in your way


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Shop Reorganization - Day 2*
> 
> *Getting Closer To Done*
> 
> ...


I also use that dust control drywall compound. Indeed, there is a difference.

How do you protect those speakers, or do you consider them "dispendable"?

What a nice big and well organized space.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Reorganization - Day 2*
> 
> *Getting Closer To Done*
> 
> ...


looking great!!! What did i do today??? Well I actually got outside in my shop for 1/2 after work…felt good for a mid-week…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Shop Reorganization - Day 2*
> 
> *Getting Closer To Done*
> 
> ...


Good idea with the chases Todd) Most architects design buildings to screw the trades and the maintenance guys:-(( Your panel looks good to me, I'm not an inspector so 18" is good enuf fer me! I'll bet your panel is one of the few with the labeling correct. I was on a service call one day years ago. I told the guy I'd relabel his circuits properly. He asked why weren't they labeled right by the installer. I told him the code says you have to label them, it doesn't say anything about correctly!!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Reorganization - Day 2*
> 
> *Getting Closer To Done*
> 
> ...


Topamax - Not only are the breakers labeled correctly, but when I am in the attic chasing wires that is easy because they are all labeled too.

I set a new electric panel on the house a few years ago, when the inspector looked at it he asked who the electrician was and I told him that I did it. He was thoroughly impressed with the work.

Keep in mind, I will run electric on my own house but I call Sparky for my jobs. The insurance company would drop me pretty quick if I was caught running wire and plumbing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Shop Reorganization - Day 2*
> 
> *Getting Closer To Done*
> 
> ...


Lots of inspectors know an electrician didn't do it if it looks too good )

What used to scare me was the general contractors adding things when I had a permit on the job!! :-(( They didn't think it was a big deal, but I'm the responsible guy when there is a fire or even worse, a fatality. I always put a stop to it when the cat got out of the bag.

The State of WA is trying to stop underground electrical work. they have hired special investigators to catch people doing it. I know at least one inspector who quit because he didn't want to be a cop on Saturdays. Glad I'm not in the enforcement end of the business.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Reorganization - Day 2*
> 
> *Getting Closer To Done*
> 
> ...


Mix the mismatched paint together and just paint that whole wall.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Reorganization - Day 2*
> 
> *Getting Closer To Done*
> 
> ...


Blake - I already took in a 4"x4" paint chip from the wall and had it matched perfectly.

I had thought of that but there is less work this way.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Shop Reorganization - Day 2*
> 
> *Getting Closer To Done*
> 
> ...


topamax, when you say "underground" do you mean "moonlighting/non-license" work or do you really mean "underground" as in buried in the dirt?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Shop Reorganization - Day 2*
> 
> *Getting Closer To Done*
> 
> ...


All forms of people working without licenses, paying their unemployment, workers comp insurance, ect. I don't recall the estimate of the underground economy, but it is stbstantial.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Reorganizing and the Domino Effect*

*It Just Won't Stop!*

I tore out some double doors at the end of the shop that I never use, I need the wall space to hang my clamps.

I figure that since I started doing this little reorganization I might as well finish it. I usually bite things off a couple days at a time and then wish that I had finished or done more. There never seems to be a convenient time to interrupt my work schedule for improving shop conditions, but the payoff is always big when it comes to improved work flow and efficiency.

I completely removed the doors and framed in a wall, insulated, and sheetrocked.



Here's a tip for working on your own house or shop: Before removing trim work, be sure to score along the edge with a utility knife to help release it from the wall.



All the snow melted that we received Monday, but as I removed the doors another weather front moved in and it started to snow again.

When I am removing doors and windows. I often depth-set the circular saw to just cut through the frame which creates segments that are easy to pry out.



After tear out, I created a simple framed wall insert and installed it.





I didn't waste any time getting the outside sheeted to stop the loss of heat from the building. I quickly followed with insulation.

At this point it amazed me to think how little money I have spent on installing lights and making these great improvements because I have so much material on hand left over from jobs. Just clearing out these materials is helping to organize the shop because it takes up so much space.



If you are working alone it is necessary to find methods to make handling material easier. When hanging sheetrock alone I use blocks of wood temporarily screwed to the framing. This creates a no struggle install of large sheets.



By the end of the day I had most of the mud work done because I used a quick setting joint compound. Today I will add the final coat of mud, sand, and paint.

I did not add electric because I plan on covering the wall with storage. If I choose to add power it will probably be in the wall behind the drill press and mortiser. The access is quite easy in this wall because there is no insulation.



*The Dominos Continue Falling*

Besides changing the door into a wall, I started moving things around in the storage room (this is a 12'x16' space that is supposed to be my finish room) to accommodate the air compressor. It will be great to get this out of my work space and isolate the noise.

My thought of taking just a couple days to work on the shop is starting to drag out but I accomplished quite a bit in making a better work space.

Today I plan on finishing the wall and complete installation of the air compressor, 2 hose reels, and reorganizing the storage room. I almost forgot, I also need to figure out how the system for hanging the clamps.

I've got a full day so I better get going.

*What Have You Done For Your Shop Lately?*


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing and the Domino Effect*
> 
> *It Just Won't Stop!*
> 
> ...


Can't beat extra wall space. When you get a chance you might want to consider extending an outlet over there for some additional tool hook-up space. Of course, if you use that area for storage it doesn't really matter.

I wish I had half as much space as you do. My small shop in the basement is cramped and it gets cold in the garage in winter.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing and the Domino Effect*
> 
> *It Just Won't Stop!*
> 
> ...


I did not add electric because I plan on covering the wall with storage. If I choose to add power it will probably be in the wall behind the drill press and mortiser. The access is quite easy in this wall because there is no insulation.

In the exterior wall I drilled holes in the top plate of every stud cavity before insulating. This would make wiring easier in the future.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing and the Domino Effect*
> 
> *It Just Won't Stop!*
> 
> ...


Man, I wish I did that in my garage when it was being built. I ran several 15 amp circuits, but I really need a 20 amp now and I have no good way of running a new one. I also drywalled most of the basement ceiling so I can't easily run another line from the electrical box in the basement. Nothing like tripping a circuit every time you take a slightly too-heavy pass on the drum sander.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing and the Domino Effect*
> 
> *It Just Won't Stop!*
> 
> ...


With my remodeling experience it made planning for the future easier.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing and the Domino Effect*
> 
> *It Just Won't Stop!*
> 
> ...


That job site is much too clean! I'd throw some Sheetrock scraps around just for authenticity. Maybe let some mud dry on the floor.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing and the Domino Effect*
> 
> *It Just Won't Stop!*
> 
> ...


Come back to Ohio and I'll have you design my new shop. 

Of course, I don't have the land yet or the money. Maybe in another 5-6 years.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing and the Domino Effect*
> 
> *It Just Won't Stop!*
> 
> ...


nice progress! , and Dang, touche on all the double postings! (I'll double comment this for ya)


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing and the Domino Effect*
> 
> *It Just Won't Stop!*
> 
> ...


did you fake those earlier pictures?


> WHERE IS THE SNOW


?? hey…why not leave the doors and POP out a storage closet???

I wish i had your knowledge!!! you are amazing…thanks for teaching us…


----------



## DocStock (Jul 4, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing and the Domino Effect*
> 
> *It Just Won't Stop!*
> 
> ...


The current issue of Wood has a shop tip that I am going to use for some of my clamps…the wood handled ones. Basically you just furr out the wall about an 1/8" larger than the od of the handle and as long as you wnt it . The handle sits in the "box" and the rst of the clamp sits on the outside so you can make them for different sizes. BTW my mother was complaining about the snow already this year in Great Falls. Sounds like an early winter for you.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing and the Domino Effect*
> 
> *It Just Won't Stop!*
> 
> ...


Stock - Cool and sunny today. It feels like a legitimate fall day with no snow on the ground.

I just finished my final sanding and need to prime. Am working on the compressor setup while things dry.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 9, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing and the Domino Effect*
> 
> *It Just Won't Stop!*
> 
> ...


Todd,

Stop…man you're killing me with these upgrades!

You're doing a great job, but I'm starting to feel very badly with all of the shop clean-up I have to do - not to mention that list of upgrades that never seem to get done!

Seriously, keep up the good work. I'm taking notes.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing and the Domino Effect*
> 
> *It Just Won't Stop!*
> 
> ...


I want your space for my workshop


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing and the Domino Effect*
> 
> *It Just Won't Stop!*
> 
> ...


Mark - I'm hoping to motivate others via shop envy.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing and the Domino Effect*
> 
> *It Just Won't Stop!*
> 
> ...


Great job….I've been upgrading my new shop all along…so I know the ins and outs of what you are going through so far….right now I am looking into a couple of sky lights….I hate putting them in because they typically leak if you dont flash and seal them correctly….but the additional light would be awesome….I have shop florescents…but nothing beats good ol natural light….

I agree with you about the time too….I have a bunch more tweaks I want to do…but I really want to do some projects…..unfortunately, I can't do both at once.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing and the Domino Effect*
> 
> *It Just Won't Stop!*
> 
> ...


Nice going Todd,

The domino affect has hit here also. I finished my ant damaged gazebo shed, & rented a dumpster.

I'm now starting to get rid of some junk, & expanding my shop to the other half of my garage.

I'll start a blog on it later.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing and the Domino Effect*
> 
> *It Just Won't Stop!*
> 
> ...


Dick & Barb are catching shop fever!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing and the Domino Effect*
> 
> *It Just Won't Stop!*
> 
> ...


Damn. I better get out to my shop and get started too…..............LOL


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing and the Domino Effect*
> 
> *It Just Won't Stop!*
> 
> ...


*My projects have been on hold way too l-o-o-ong!*

But we're beginning to see light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Reorganizing the Shop Day 4*

*Coming Down The Home Stretch*

Yesterday I finished the mud work where I removed the double doors. I also took the opportunity to patch the wall and ceiling where flying projectiles had left their impressions.

I mounted a couple of hose reels that I bought several years ago. I had bought three originally and I mounted one but put the other two on the shelf. The first one broke and I tossed it during this round of organization. Now I have two but that is quite adequate for my shop.

I used chunks of 2×10 material and attached them to the ceiling, making sure that I hit the trusses with all of the screws.



Before I attached the 2×10 to the ceiling I had laid out the bolt pattern for the hose reel mount. Then I drilled holes and installed carriage bolts through the back side. Once the 2×10 was mounted on the ceiling, the bolts were already in place to accept the base of the hose reel.



I installed one hose reel over the extension on the table saw and one by the main work and assembly area. I have been working in the shop long enough to know my habits and work zones pretty well.



I guess there is a benefit to not getting these things done earlier as I had intended. My shop layout has changed three times. This time I did not really change the layout, I just focused on better storage and organization using the same work zones.

I set the compressor in the storage room and the air supply lines are run in the attic. I can tell you that the real joy of woodworking comes from having the compressor in another room. My compressor has an oil free pump and it just howls when it is running. I can't believe that I did not do this sooner.

At the end of the night I applied the final coat of paint and set the fans on it. Today I will be able to push all the mobile tools back into place. I am looking forward to reclaiming my work space with better organization.



You will notice that I left the window in place. I love that window. I never used the doors below it, but that window faces east and I enjoy having the sun come through it in the morning and the extra light that it brings to the shop. It also provides a view of the sandstone cliffs that rise from the banks of the Yellowstone River which is not far behind us.



Time to head out to the shop. I have tools to put away and a mess of extension cords to find a home for. I am thankful for my heated shop, I see the ground is covered with snow again this morning.

*What Have You Done In Your Shop Lately?*


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop Day 4*
> 
> *Coming Down The Home Stretch*
> 
> ...


Great job Todd. I like my hose reel to. It saves from dragging hoses all over the shop. I think i should move my compressor to the woodshed with my DC. Having the DC out there really cut down on the noice.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop Day 4*
> 
> *Coming Down The Home Stretch*
> 
> ...


Good job, Todd. Enjoy looking over your shoulder.

LOL - what's with *"flying projectiles had left their impressions"* - this shouldn't happen!!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop Day 4*
> 
> *Coming Down The Home Stretch*
> 
> ...


I forgot to ask that too….............LOL


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop Day 4*
> 
> *Coming Down The Home Stretch*
> 
> ...


Jerry - I would love to get my DC out of the room but that won't happen any time soon.

Joe - Yeah, once in a while projectiles happen in my shop too.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop Day 4*
> 
> *Coming Down The Home Stretch*
> 
> ...


I built a lean-to on the back of my shop and put the DC out there. Just cut a small hole in the wall for the connector to stick thru to attach my hoses. Really cut down the noice. Now I think I night have to see if I can make enough room for the Air Compressor.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop Day 4*
> 
> *Coming Down The Home Stretch*
> 
> ...


With that kind of scenery I'd spend too-much time sitting on the porch and not enough in the shop.

Great idea on the compressor and DC. I'll keep those in mind if I ever get to design a shop from scratch.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop Day 4*
> 
> *Coming Down The Home Stretch*
> 
> ...


You're going to really enjoy having that extra wall space.

*Beautiful country!*


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop Day 4*
> 
> *Coming Down The Home Stretch*
> 
> ...


I think you need a new camera. I can barely see you in picture 4. It might be the camo though.

I meant to say thanks for the previous blog. I really apprecaited a closer look at the wiring setup. I may steal the idea to do something similar. Mine will be in a garage, but it would be nice to bea ble to upgrade in the future if necessary. thanks again.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop Day 4*
> 
> *Coming Down The Home Stretch*
> 
> ...


Beautiful scenery and a great shop. I always enjoy reading about your exploits, Todd. Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop Day 4*
> 
> *Coming Down The Home Stretch*
> 
> ...


That is a great idea putting the hose reel on the ceiling. Mounted mine on wall, it will now be moved by the end of the year. That is what I like about LJ's, we all learn something new every day. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop Day 4*
> 
> *Coming Down The Home Stretch*
> 
> ...


Your shop redo is really looking great. I always liked an organized shop. Thanks for posting

God Bless
tom


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop Day 4*
> 
> *Coming Down The Home Stretch*
> 
> ...


Good progress.


----------



## EzJack (Sep 20, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop Day 4*
> 
> *Coming Down The Home Stretch*
> 
> ...


nice shop


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Reorganizing the Shop - Finishing Up*

*Almost Done*

I only have a few things left on the list for this round of shop organization.

I need to get the clamps hanging on the wall. At the moment they are just laying on the floor. Before this started they were standing, piled in a corner. It was difficult to access them or pull them out individually, but I cannot neglect them for one more day on the floor. This has been their temporary home while I finished the wall.



I also need to hang the extension cords. I have a lot of these because of my remodeling work. I am running out of room on the shelves and the wall so I bought a ceiling mounted hanger and will place it above the ladder storage area. 


I should also get the TV mounted on the wall. You will notice that it sits on the shaper. When I use the shaper it gets moved to the bench and so it goes back and forth as necessary.

*Some Much More To Do*

There are a lot of other things that I will need to do but I cannot afford the time. This has taken longer than I thought and I have projects to get done. I still have been taking calls, doing bids, and working on the shop all at the same time, this is the life of self-employment.

I do not do well with trying to work my business during the day and then work on the shop or house at night and on weekends. I have to fit these projects in my schedule and give them full attention as I would any other job.

*Out of Touch*

One thing that did surprise me is how long it takes to organize and go through things in storage or stuff that has gathered in the corner over time.

Remodeling is always a good time to go through and cull out the unused and unwanted items. On a remodeling project it is the client's job to organize their items, move out for me, and move back in. It is just my job to do the construction from design to finish. I seemed to have lost track of how much time it takes to do the client's job.

*Current Status*

Here is a shot of the end wall where I tore out the door. I will be hanging the clamps below the window.



The materials stacked in this corner have been organized. The sheetgoods are stacked in the corner and the stock material belongs to pending projects.

Once the projects are done then I will shelve or burn anything left over. One way or another, nothing goes to waste.




I will need to take another couple of days and pull everything off the unfinished wall, finish the electrical, and sheet it. I know that I will need to use plywood on this wall, placing sheetrock on this wall would be disastrous because it takes a beating.

There are other things on the shop improvement list but they will have to wait. When I work on the shop I have to work on the house. It is hard to justify to the wife why I am putting more time and money in the shop compared to the house.

Remember this: When Momma's happy - Everybody's Happy. If your wife sees what you can do to the house when you have a proper shop set-up, you will have her blessing to work on the shop.

Well, time to get back in the shop.

*What Have You Done For Your Wife Lately?*


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Finishing Up*
> 
> *Almost Done*
> 
> ...


The shop looks great, Todd.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Finishing Up*
> 
> *Almost Done*
> 
> ...


I think you (and Karson) have some more work cleaning out those wood piles…

All the changes look great…


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Finishing Up*
> 
> *Almost Done*
> 
> ...


I am thinking that you are right Matt.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Finishing Up*
> 
> *Almost Done*
> 
> ...


Todd, I am looking at all that wood stacked up there and…oh the drool…


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Finishing Up*
> 
> *Almost Done*
> 
> ...


Burn?.....................Did you say burn? You don't burn usable lumber….........LOL Great job on the overhaul. Now you can come and do mine.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Finishing Up*
> 
> *Almost Done*
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Finishing Up*
> 
> *Almost Done*
> 
> ...


Looks super Todd


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Finishing Up*
> 
> *Almost Done*
> 
> ...


yep!!


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Finishing Up*
> 
> *Almost Done*
> 
> ...


Really nice shop Todd.

And to answer your question. I vacuumed for her today. Plus I organized the storage shed for her so she can get to her gardening stuff. I took the window air condition out for her. I helped her make the bed, oh and I did dinner (I have a phone and I know how to use it).

I didn't get a chance to work on my Unisaw today, but she's happy, I'm happy. Like you said.

That's the one thing I have learned after 35 years of marriage… that and holding hands communicates more than words.

Bothus


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Finishing Up*
> 
> *Almost Done*
> 
> ...


Bothus - That is pure gold.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*

*Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*

The space-time continuum changes when you add the grandkids factor to the intended work progress equation, but that is OK. Rita and I had a couple of the grandsons for the weekend and they spent some time in the shop with me.

I went out to the shop Saturday morning with the 2 boys in tow (ages 3 and 4) and thought that I would finish my organizational efforts in just a few hours - silly me. It took me all morning just to install the ceiling mounted hanger and sort the extension cords.

This turned out to be a great place to store the cords. I did not hang it from the truss because it was not in the right location. I put cross bracing in the attic and hung it exactly where needed.



After installing the hanger and storing the extension cords I decided it was futile to juggle shop work and my duties as a grandpa. So I devoted the rest of my afternoon to the kids and helping them explore their woodworking skills.

I have an idea they may set up tent in the studio furniture camp based on these abstract pieces that they constructed. You could just see the gears turning in their head as they contemplated the construction of their projects. Notice the hard hat that one of them wore for safety.



*Clamp Storage*

Sunday was quite productive. Rita did some things with the kids and so that freed me up to get the reorganization done.

Figuring out a system to hang various styles of clamps can be a tough one. The various styles and brands of clamps all require a different method for storage. I knew that I wanted to protect my new wall so I started by screwing five 2×6 studs horizontally to the wall.



This turned out to be a good decision. The clamp collection may change over time and the method of hanging them may change but it can all be done on this foundation of 2×6's.



The 2×6's are attached with heavy screws to bear the weight of the clamps which is quite substantial. The dimensional lumber not only provides a structural base for clamp storage, but also provides much needed stand-off from the wall.

I really like the clamps that Rockler sells. They sell a pipe clamp kit and and aluminum clamp that have feet which stand the clamp off of the table. This provides clearance for the handle to turn and also provides for a convenient method of hanging the clamps.







I also used 2×6 material as a baseboard trim. This will provide the wall with solid protection from the mobile bases. I screwed the material to the wall for easy replacement in the future. The 2×6 seems to be the perfect height to provide optimum protection from the mobile equipment.



*A Bit of Help*

I did not do all of the work by myself. When Rita returned with the grandkids, the oldest one came out to the shop to lend a hand with the organization effort.



*A Final Look*

I did not get the TV mounted on the wall and there is a list of 50 other things that I could do to create better organization and storage but I need to get back to work. This project did not cost very much because I had quite a bit of the material on hand but it cost me a week's worth of my time. This effort should pay back big dividends in greater efficiency and smoother workflow.

The clamps were originally piled in the corner and a set of doors that were never used now is a solid wall providing much needed storage.





Everybody's shop setup and needs are different, but I hope that sharing this organization effort helps give you some ideas for your shop.

*Get out in the shop and DO something.*


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


Now, you know, you will never be able to quickly find what you are looking for because it is not where it used to be!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


That certainly was true while I was making the changes over the last week. I hope to bond with the changes today.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


Grand kids? Seriously? You look about 30 years old!

I really like the system you came up with on the clamps. Do you plan on hanging any of your F-style clamps or quick grips up there, too?


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


Good job Todd. Nice shop.

I love the work the grandkids did. The little woman and I decided want to get some grandkids one day.

Where did you find them?

Bothus


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


The nice thing about grandkids is you can visit with them and then give them back (as my mother would say). Having a 3yr old boy in the house on a regular basis really cuts into the shop time. 

I've seen modern art that didn't look as good as those scrap wood projects. They may have budding careers as artists ahead of them!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


Cory - I do not have any F-style clamps at this time. I am going to leave the clamps on the mobile base as-is because I use them the most and I can wheel them next to the assembly table when needed.

Bothus - There is a good selection of grandchildren at the Grandkids-R-Us superstore.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


Todd, like the clamp rack, mine are in a garbage can but have found this does not work well, hey good help is hard to fine, but at least it is cheap help. And fun too. Looks like you had the race on for noise while you were working. Got my first grandchild on the way buyt wont be here until April. I also have some of the abstract work from my 9 year old nephew that comes over often to "make stuff" as he puts it.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


Nice job on the clamp rack. It gave me some ideas for my own space. The shaper seems to have become a pretty expensive TV stand, any plans to change that?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


Medic Ken-That was on the to-do list but did not get done. I am sure that it will happen soon.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


Nice clean shop.
Someday I will clean mine.


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


Great clamp rack & fantastic shop. Nothing like sharing time with the grand kids, but I'm with Cory you don't look old enough to have grand kids.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


*Great job Todd.*

It looks like you're all caught up with your organizing now.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd, your reorg has given me some ideas. Great job and photos!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


Great Job Todd. If you plan any trips to southern Oregon I'm sure you would love to do mine too. LOL


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


Great job…truly inspiring….the shop is an ever evolving process….(mine is mostly de-volving these days)....I always begrudge the time I take to make things for organizing…Luckily…my real job has enough folks to take care of that….I just point to a machine and tell them where to station it…and what to do with the wires…etc….I wish I had that at home….

Grandkids….ahhh the fruits of ageing…..keep em engaged though…my fondest memories is helping my oldpa in his shop making furniture….his love of wood and working with it turned out to be very contagious…lets hope it is the same for this new generation.

At least one great thing….its a nice way to spend the time when the snow is falling…


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


It was bitter cold out this weekend. Wind, low temps, and some snow. Yes, a heated shop is a wonderful thing.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


Great job on the shop Todd. The payback will be high with a more efficient shop. I love the clamp racks as well, very versatile. Tell the grand kids great job on their projects as well!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


When can i move in todd


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


Thats a great space, Todd.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


Hi Todd

Your clamp rack looks great! I always enjoy see an organized shop like yours. GRANDKIDS! You look too young to have grandkids.

God Bless
tom


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


Todd, You definitely look too young to have grandkids. I have 10 of them and 1 great grandson….......... enjoy every minute I can have with them.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


wow old man this has certainly turned out great!!! the whole project has been fun to watch…inspiring…

BTW--we are battoning down the hatches here in Nor Cal for 8 inches of rain in the next 48 hours (that is 25% of our typical annual rain total)--so get ready Montana!


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


Grand Kids, Sooooooo, that means you had kids at about age 11. Nice vice rack, I've got to get mine somewhere quick.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


*OK, I can tell everyone is wondering my age - I am 43 and I will be 44 in November.*


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


Dang…you're just a pup…..LOL….wow….but it is wonderful that you are not so old that you cannot enjoy your grandchildren's company….my oldpa was in his 60's when I was around 8….so it only left a short time to enjoy his input and guidance….I did learn to always enjoy the time you get…it will never be enough.

November though…..great month for birthdays…Mine is in there too…but you have to add a decade or so…

Wish you could send some of that snow our way though…we finally got a little rain here…but its not enough (the local lake is down so far you can wade out and grab the fish)...I already got a nice small stove in the shop burning the small scraps….it was the best addition of all for sure…..and a great place to quickly get rid of those costly mistakes…lol….j/k


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


great organised shop you have there 
and enjoy the kids they grow too fast
and thank´s for sharing

Dennis


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the idea's on the Rockler Pipe Clamps! That is a most awesome idea! Now for the parallel clamps….


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


Todd! So your shaper is your tv stand huh lol.


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Reorganizing the Shop - Complete (this round)*
> 
> *Grandkids And The Studio Furniture Movement*
> 
> ...


Excellent clamp storage system. I difinitely need to make one of these!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Sheet Goods Organizer*

*Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*

My shop environment is always shifting and evolving. The goal is to create an efficient space to work in.

My shop is not large by business or commercial standards and many hobbyists enjoy a work space as large as mine. But large shop or small, as a business I have to focus on efficiency to make money.

*A Couple of Problems*

One of the biggest offenders for this disorderly disaster was storage for sheet goods.

The goal is not to become a warehouse for materials but there will always be a certain amount of material left over from jobs. I have to admit it is nice having scrap material to create a template or throw together a small project without making a purchase.

Another problem is the pile of material that I consider active. It is that leaning pile of stock that I am working from for current projects. I notice that over time many of the pieces are no longer in active status but become stagnant and they should be put on the shelf or culled out.

My most recent effort addressed the storage problem for sheet goods. This was also next to the last wall that stood as bare studs and insulation so that needed to be addressed as well.

Here are a couple shots of my corner of shame. The clamps on the floor are already in their new home from a previous improvement project seen here.





*Maximizing Efficient Use of Available Space*

The problem with this storage area is that there is a lot of unused space vertically. I decided that an organizer system would be a good way to contain the usable left over sheet stock.

First I installed 1/2" plywood on the wall. This wall gets a lot of material and equipment like ladders stacked against it so I did not want to use sheetrock because it will be abused.

I was left with a space between the wall and lumber storage rack that was 45" wide. My ceiling is a little over 10' high (10' studs with bottom plate and double top plate.)

I divided the space into thirds left to right and this gives 15" for each section. The outside wall is left for full sheets and long stock. The organizer is placed to the left.

The organizer is 32" deep on the inside. The top two sections are for pieces up to 50" and 62" tall. The smaller cubbies on the bottom are of various sizes at 44", 32", 27" (approx.) If material sticks out some that is OK. I determined the best dimensions to minimize waste and material purchase.

I find that the 50" and 62" cubbies are good for storing my shop help.



Placing the small cubbies on the bottom works out well because I can easily place large left over pieces in the top cubbies without a ladder and the smallest pieces are easy to deal with on the bottom. I have seen storage with the smallest cubbies on top and it requires a step ladder to store or retrieve the pieces.

Now my left overs are well organized and the walls covered in plywood. (I did not bury my grandson in the cubby with material.)



Everybody's storage needs and situation are different, but I hope this helps give some ideas.

Back to the shop, I am going to clean up that leaning "active" pile of stock. I wonder if I can get my helper out of preschool?

*Share the Love~Share the Knowledge*


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Always looking for better ways to store sheet material. I used 1/2" plywood all the way around even the ceiling. If I had used sheet rock, I would be patching holes and dents.


----------



## cmckerliesr (Dec 19, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


Great storage. I wish I had the room to copy your idea. Well when I can afford another can, then I will be able to be just like you. LOL.

Seriously great job!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


Todd you gave me great ideas thanks.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


I saw a door in the inactive pile and I didn't see it in the new arrangement. Did it get trashed.

Nice setup Todd. The Grandson looks like a willing helper.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


Todd

You just helped me solve the problem I keep fighting with. Perhaps this will prevent me from buying more sheet stock than I need. It wont take as much time to see what I have this way. Sometimes having lots of space can be a hassle, it gives you more room to scatter things aound in making it harder to keep track of what you have in stock. A large shop means having to be more organized, It's the old tale, be careful what you pray for, you might just get it.

Thanks for sharing a great idea.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


Karson - The door is still there in the big pile.

cmckerliesr - Stand your can upright for more vertical storage.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


Good idea. I'll have to use that if I ever get a shop with more headroom.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


Todd - your "Corner of Shame" looks pretty organized by my standards! Great storage solution - I've been trying to figure out something like this for awhile. Thanks!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


Another great addition to the shop. Now where did that Grandson get hidden??...................................LOL


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


Great solution. I like the small cubes at the bottom..I always seem to have long narrow leftovers. Not to swerve off topic too badly, but I see you have your router installed in the extension table for your saw. I have been thinking of doing the same thing to my Unisaw extension table. I know you have probably given it a thorough workout, so what do you think? Are you happy with it like that?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


Good job Todd I hope you didn't forget that cute little guy behind all that ply LOL


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


Looks well thought out, very much like mine! LOL 
The only problem I found with vertical storage is that full sheets wouldn't stay flat, although the partials were fine except the occasional larger piece. 
I had a bigger stock of leftovers and odd stuff that I just couldn't get rid of, as well as stock stuff for cabinets so the sheets were pretty tight but they still warped. 
Since then I changed to flat storage for the full sheets with the downfall stored above. It took a little more floor space but finally they were staying flat.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


Brad_Nailor - I installed the router plate and it works pretty good.

I also have a Bosch folding router table and it works pretty good too. I bought it because of milling on site for my remodeling jobs.

I use both of these very little since I got my shaper. I have router collets for the shaper and I will use it before either of the router tables. Nothing runs as smooth or as powerful as the shaper.

Dez - some of the material does warp but my goal is not to have much on hand anyway. My suppliers are only 3 and 6 miles away so I should not be storing any more than drops in the shop.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


Smart! This makes the smaller pieces easy to find. I like it.


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


Looks great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


You look too young to have a grandson that old!


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


Add "put the small cubbies on the bottom to improve access" to the "why didn't I think of that" list.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


Todd…you have so many great ideas--I think you need to start a tv show! Great stuff…


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


Todd, like I said before, I've been pondering a solution for storing my partial sheets. I have now shamelessly stolen your idea. All of the bits and pieces that were here and there around the shop are now in one place … I've reclaimed a bunch of floor space … and my sheet goods organizer is not full. Thanks a million for this idea!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


Peter O - Well let's see some photos!


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


NPDH Todd?

Okay, here are a couple of pictures. You can see part of my storage rack for my full-sheets on the right of the organizer. I was fortunate enough to have a little more available space than Todd had, so each "bin" in the organizer is 17" wide. I added an open platform with a cleat to the left of the organizer for partial sheets that are too long for the tallest bin. I used five sheets of ¾" OSB with almost no scrap.





I was amazed at how much floor space I reclaimed and at how much space was left available in the organizer. I put a cork-board and some expanded/perforated metal and my edge-banding machine in there and still have room left! Loading the organizer made it clear to me that I keep way too much little stuff and need to use it or lose it.

Lifting the top section onto the lower section was brutal. Todd's helper must be one tough guy!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Sheet Goods Organizer*
> 
> *Increased Efficiency Through Better Organization*
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Peter.

It looks like something I would have come up with

I used an automotive floor jack and stacked blocking to lift the big box up and slide it onto the small one.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Clearing the Lumber Shelves*

*On a Roll*

After organizing the sheet goods I moved on to the lumber rack.

I did not get as much done as I would have liked because I had to go look at a job and I ended up making a couple of models for beam wraps and a light trough.

I got the three small shelves that hold stock up to 48" cleared off. I only kept the stickers for lumber and some blocks that hold projects off the table for finishing.



I discovered the T-tracks that I intended to install on my bench and chopsaw station. Now I have yet another project to take care of.

Most of the wood has been cut up to burn. I kept some stock and bundled it for a local LumberJock. He got a Porter Cable dovetail jig for Christmas and there is enough stock to keep him busy making boxes for a while. The beam is not included in the giveaway, only the small shrink wrapped stock.



Too bad there aren't more LumberJocks in town. I am sure that it won't take long for the shelves to start collecting lumber drops again.

*Peace, Love, & Woodworking*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Clearing the Lumber Shelves*
> 
> *On a Roll*
> 
> ...


On a roll you are!! Wish my roll was going as good :-(( But I'm putting along )


----------



## cmckerliesr (Dec 19, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Clearing the Lumber Shelves*
> 
> *On a Roll*
> 
> ...


OK! I am impressed! I will give you $20 to switch shops with me.

What do you say?

LOL

Great Job!!!! Glad to see someone is getting organized.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Clearing the Lumber Shelves*
> 
> *On a Roll*
> 
> ...


I wish I lived in Montana!


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Clearing the Lumber Shelves*
> 
> *On a Roll*
> 
> ...


Lookin good, Todd.

I'd love to hear about the models you're making, too. The other models you've made look amazing. I think documenting that process would be blog-worthy.


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Clearing the Lumber Shelves*
> 
> *On a Roll*
> 
> ...


I wish I lived in Montana too! Until I looked at the weather report, -13 tomorrow…
Like they always say, "watch and learn". We are watching and learning

Keep it coming Todd.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Clearing the Lumber Shelves*
> 
> *On a Roll*
> 
> ...


How come your racks are so small ??


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Clearing the Lumber Shelves*
> 
> *On a Roll*
> 
> ...


Dang, I really need to go see you… lol


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Clearing the Lumber Shelves*
> 
> *On a Roll*
> 
> ...


rtb - I have plenty of storage for what I do at this time.

I am not Sam Maloof or George Nakashima - maybe someday


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Clearing the Lumber Shelves*
> 
> *On a Roll*
> 
> ...


I need about 10 of those shelves good job Todd.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Clearing the Lumber Shelves*
> 
> *On a Roll*
> 
> ...


a1Jim - The problem with shelves is that they are crap magnets.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Clearing the Lumber Shelves*
> 
> *On a Roll*
> 
> ...


On your way thru Texas, bring a load of those scraps. I have a great place for them


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Clearing the Lumber Shelves*
> 
> *On a Roll*
> 
> ...


Todd:

It's great to see someone try to get organized.

I wish it would leap over to me. I know where everything is. But, it's on top of something else.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Clearing the Lumber Shelves*
> 
> *On a Roll*
> 
> ...


I wish I could get that organized too….......................lol

Great job, just keep it up. And yes, I wish you'd bring a load with you when you come to North Carolina. Karson can come down here to get his share…........................lol


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Clearing the Lumber Shelves*
> 
> *On a Roll*
> 
> ...


I used to build shelving like this all the time in commercial shops when i was 16 years old . 
I,m surprised a lot more shops are not not like this . It is basic framing 101


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Clearing the Lumber Shelves*
> 
> *On a Roll*
> 
> ...


i can drive on over…looks great todd!!!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Clearing the Lumber Shelves*
> 
> *On a Roll*
> 
> ...


I wish my shelves of wood were as full….I have the opposite problem - mine dwindle to almost nothing before I get worried and start searching for materials. I have tons of sheet goods (except I never seem to have enough Baltic Birch Ply - most of it is invested in jigs)...it's the nicer stuff that goes….between turning and projects…I use up pretty much all the wood….I keep the cut offs for inlays or pens…and the stuff that is really to small feeds my woodburning stove/heater.

It sure is nice to get everything organized….this is a great inspiration to get moving on the shop organizing I have been putting off for quite a while…LOL


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Clearing the Lumber Shelves*
> 
> *On a Roll*
> 
> ...


*Reggiek* - You sound like me, there really is not much wasted. I am a bit overwhelmed this time around and need to do a mass reduction in crap. What does not get used by another woodworker will heat our house during this round of arctic express.

*Napaman* - Be careful on your way over, the roads are icy!

*John* - I agree with you. I will point out that the shelves were designed according to my shop space. This type of shelving does require ample access area directly in front of the end of the shelving. Short pieces can be placed in from the side but long pieces need to be slid in from the end.

This was all taken into consideration when designing the shop.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Clearing the Lumber Shelves*
> 
> *On a Roll*
> 
> ...


Man, 
Now I'm depressed every time I open the door to my shop.


----------



## DonFaulk0517 (Nov 8, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Clearing the Lumber Shelves*
> 
> *On a Roll*
> 
> ...


Envy of your ambitious project… and the wood too!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Clearing the Lumber Shelves*
> 
> *On a Roll*
> 
> ...


Don, You have to realize that is Montana, -30F at noon on a sunny day. it's either work in the shop or end up with another mouth to feed next summer)


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Shop Organization Continues*

*Purging the Lumber Rack*

Woodworkers naturally have the hoarding instinct and this must be kept in check with strict discipline. The lumber rack has been gathering leftover material and unique pieces of wood for years with little culling to insure the quality of the collection.

I cleared three small shelves first and gave a good stack of wood away to a local LumberJock member. He got a Porter Cable dovetail jig for Christmas and this will keep him busy with making boxes. I had the wood bundled and ready to go for a quick pickup, but while he was loading it up I was unloading more shelves saying, "Get it out of here!"

The dust that has collected over the years is extremely fine. I have been using the shop vac on each board as I pull it out to collect the dust before it gets disturbed. This is horrible stuff to breathe in and I probably should have just worn a mask, but this method did not generate any dust nor did it elicit nary a cough.



I was really getting into the cleaning action.



*A Trip Down Memory Lane*

It is amazing how many pieces of wood evoked clear memories of projects past. Some had a specific angle cut, measurement, or drawing on them and I could recall what I was thinking and doing the moment I made the those marks or that cut.

I also found some treasures that had been forgotten. Like the stash of white oak that my brother had shared with me. Some of it has spalted figure. There is not enough even spalting for a large project but perhaps a small Krenov influenced cabinet.





I have some reclaimed doug fir that had a previous life as a cross arm on an electric pole.



I took consideration of the zebra wood that I picked up in Ohio. I got a smokin' deal compared to what I pay here in Billings. As I recall it was only $8bf compared to the local price of $18bf at the time.

After taking an inventory of the lumber I started putting the keepers back on the shelves. The goal is to not have anything on the floor except material for projects that I am currently working on - not 4 months ago.



Another goal is to use more discipline in what I allow myself to store. I have a difficult time letting wood go because I know the potential uses for each piece, but as a business, material is constantly flowing through the shop. I have come to realize that for the most part, most of it is fairly unremarkable and can be purchased when needed. It costs me money to allow overflowing material to slow down my operation.

Nothing is going to waste here, it can either be passed on to another woodworker for their enjoyment, or we can file it in the wood stove to collect the heat value from it.

*Share the Love~Share the Excess Wood*


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization Continues*
> 
> *Purging the Lumber Rack*
> 
> ...


Todd, your shop is really beginning to shape up. And I can tell from the second picture that you are really buying into the clean-up. You certainly an inspiration to the rest of us and I can assure you that my wife would be proud of your efforts. She often reminds me of a need to do something similar. 

This is going to pay benefits from adding needed storage to your shop since we never seem to have enough and it will also simply improve the overall appearance of your shop. As a hobbyist appearance is not that important for me but, in your case, your shop area is one of the first things a client will notice when they walk through the door. Keeping a clean well ordered shop advertises that the same concepts will be translated into work that is going to be done for them.

Nice job. And it would go faster if you could just stay off the phone!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization Continues*
> 
> *Purging the Lumber Rack*
> 
> ...


Scott - It's as if you know me all to well.


----------



## Bret (Oct 31, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization Continues*
> 
> *Purging the Lumber Rack*
> 
> ...


I love your lumber rack. I've got a triton rack hanging on the wall but it's all ajumble with pieces all over the place stacked on each other widdershins and in danger of falling out and causing still more trouble. Inserting long stock from the end, plus the small area in the middle for short cutoffs, and the face of the thing is useable for hanging things (like an electrical panel, I see) too!

Thanks for getting me thinking again about how to make my little single-garage-bay shop more useable!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization Continues*
> 
> *Purging the Lumber Rack*
> 
> ...


Man you are really in the cleaning mode. Now when are you coming out her to visit and help me organize my shop? ........................................................LOL

Great job man and the shop is really coming alive.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization Continues*
> 
> *Purging the Lumber Rack*
> 
> ...


I have the same problem on a smaller scale. I am going to use up most of my doug fir with my next two cabinet projects.

It is hard to get rid of it, but I applaud you.


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization Continues*
> 
> *Purging the Lumber Rack*
> 
> ...


We all tend to store too many cut offs but I really like your idea. Build a big rack, stack wood in front of it and then crawl inside and take a nap. The vacuum is a nice touch…makes it look like you're working but sharp eyes will note that it's turned OFF. You could move your tv down there too! You da man.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization Continues*
> 
> *Purging the Lumber Rack*
> 
> ...


Bret--that sounds like my shop my shop is the front bedroom of a mobile home.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization Continues*
> 
> *Purging the Lumber Rack*
> 
> ...


Lookin good.


----------



## DocStock (Jul 4, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization Continues*
> 
> *Purging the Lumber Rack*
> 
> ...


Todd…I also am in the cleanout mode although in a different manner. I moved out of my 3200 sf shop last March and moved everything into a storage shed and my house. I started in the summer to start selling off many of my unused tools and materials (from my business) on Craigslist. I have just recently sold two pieces of old growth walnut. These are solid pieces (not glued up) and are each 21" wide by 1-7/8" thick x 9-6 and 7-4. These were taken out of a retail store that was using them as countertops for their cash and wraps. The guy that bought these wants to use them for his kitchen countertops. He wants me to mill them and make his tops. I will need to joint the width to make 25" but my question is what to clear coat these tops with? Will the butcher block finish work? Also is there an product for filling knots and cracks?
BTW quit sending the Montana weather down to Tulsa please….


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization Continues*
> 
> *Purging the Lumber Rack*
> 
> ...


It's nice to that hardly any of the boards are going to a land fill.

It's a shame to see good wood end up in a land fill.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization Continues*
> 
> *Purging the Lumber Rack*
> 
> ...


C'mon fess up…..in that second picture you were taking a nap in the lumber rack..the vacuum hose is just there for effect in case the wife wandered in..


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization Continues*
> 
> *Purging the Lumber Rack*
> 
> ...


You know you have lots of wood storage when you can lose yourself in it 
I purged over 20 yards of offcuts scrap and nearly useless miscellany when we moved this fall… and as I struggle to get my new shop in order I wonder why I didn't trash more! -Oh yeah, we didn't rent a 30 yard dumpster!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization Continues*
> 
> *Purging the Lumber Rack*
> 
> ...


OK guys - I WAS SLEEPING!


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization Continues*
> 
> *Purging the Lumber Rack*
> 
> ...


yo todd what it that attachment on the back of your shop vac where the air comes back out


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization Continues*
> 
> *Purging the Lumber Rack*
> 
> ...


*Kosta* - It is a noise muffler.

It takes the "scream" out of the shop vac but it is still makes noise.


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization Continues*
> 
> *Purging the Lumber Rack*
> 
> ...


where did you get it


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization Continues*
> 
> *Purging the Lumber Rack*
> 
> ...


and the progress continues…seeing you in the rack (vacuuming) really gives that rack a HUGE feel…great stuff…


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization Continues*
> 
> *Purging the Lumber Rack*
> 
> ...


Man, you sure got into the cleaning spirit there. Now I feel like I need to get out and clean up my shop too!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization Continues*
> 
> *Purging the Lumber Rack*
> 
> ...


*kosta* - I got it at Home Depot. They are only a few bucks and are designed to fit the Ridgid Vac. I don't know if they will fit any other brand.

*Napaman* - I am down to the home stretch. I have one shelf left to finish and a little more on the floor. I have made some great improvements in the shop over the last 6 months. Most of it has not cost much, it is just a lot of time and effort to organize.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization Continues*
> 
> *Purging the Lumber Rack*
> 
> ...


*Johnnymo* - I hope to inspire through jealousy


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Lumber Storage Under Control*

*I Am On Fire!*

It was -15° outside but I was burning up in the shop with an intense desire to organize the lumber rack and get rid of extra stock.

This was the last of three projects that I started during the Christmas/New Years week. 
1. Sheet the last unfinished wall with plywood.
2. Create a sheet goods organizer
3. Organize lumber rack and get rid of extra lumber

Here is the before picture of the lumber storage area.



But take a look at the lumber and sheet goods area now!



I gave a lot of wood away to a local LJ member and I cut a lot of it to burn. We heat the house with a wood stove.

Storing too much material costs me money in lost time and wasted space. I needed to increase efficiency in the shop, and so organizing the lumber and sheet goods storage was compulsory to accomplish this.

Tomorrow I am milling a stack of timbers and I need the space. Take a look at the material for the project and you will see why I need to be disciplined with my space.



The improvements I have done lately have cost me more in time than money. I encourage everyone to knock out some of those projects in the shop to create a safer and more efficient work environment.

This is a business for me so an efficient shop space is necessary. But even if you are a hobbyist, your time in the shop is valuable because you are limited by work and family obligations.

By organizing the shop you will be able to make the most of your time that you do get.

*What Have You Done In Your Shop Lately?*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


I'm working on mine too Todd, but you are on a roll!! )


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


wow… i wish i had your lumber problems LOL… I can barely afford to buy 1 or 2 boards here and there.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


As a business material flows the shop pretty regularly. I used to have a hard time throwing anything away.

Now I have someone that I can share my excess with (local LJ member) or I will collect the heat value out of it.

After all this work I will have no problem separating myself from the material.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


What have I done in my shop lately? Re-arranged it into a garage so the LOML can park her car in there and not have to scrape frost in the morning before going to work… Not that I can work out there in the winter, it's unheated and unheatable. (No ceiling, that will be fixed this spring.)


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


Looks like that cleaning has paid off with a clean shop, I have been cleaning also, concentrating on making more floor space.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


Thanks, just did a bit of this myself.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


Though I'm not very good at it, I'm a big fan of organization. And, I'm impressed by your zeal. However, you used a phrase I'm unfamiliar with, "extra lumber". I was unaware there was such a thing. ;-)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


way to go there todd ,
space for work is definitely a good idea !

i'm still working towards a dust system ,
( i've got most of the parts ),
will make a down draft sanding table then .
and a sheet goods rack .

thanks for the push !


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


Todd, you certainly are an inspiration. I have got to reorganize mine since it is way to inefficient to work in there. If you can find the time to do yours with the schedule that you have there is no excuse, other than simple procrastination, why I, for instance, could not get in there and do something.

Like David said, thanks for the push.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


Scott - I was supposed to start cutting the timbers on Monday but that got pushed back until I could get the organization done. For the delay, the payoff will be huge.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


*Extra Lumber* - Material that is of a reasonable size that it can be used in a project but I don't have the time.

My wife is looking at all the wood we are burning and wondering how many boxes I could have made for her.


----------



## MTBrian (Jan 7, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


I keep trying to explain to my wife, Todd builds big things, he doesnt have time for small things. I build small things, i dont have time for big things. Does this mean i should be dropping off all of my large stock at your place?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


MTBrian - The logic is reasonable.

I have some more wood that I hung on to for the moment. But I have an idea that if it doesn't get used soon you will be getting a call.

I have no doubt that you will be used as my dumping grounds for usable wood. I can't let this stuff build up anymore.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


Todd. A very nice looking improvement in your shop organization.
Work safe my friend.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


Karson - Safely and joyously.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


*Todd,*
It seems like trying to organize my shop, is about all I've been doing lately.

I don't know if I'll ever get done.

*Your shop is beautiful.*


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


I guess I know what I need to do when I get back to the shop.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


Organizing the shop is a never ending battle.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


Nice shop organization. Now tells us how it looks the next day AFTER the picture was taken?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


Very nice but how long you going to have it looking like that? lol lol


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


I am working on destroying all my work right now

I have a lot of material to mill.


----------



## Gerry1 (Jul 12, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


Todd,

Nice job! I can only wish my shop would look that clean.

I know it is off topic, but I'm in the process of setting up my new HF DC, and noticed you have DC tubing on the floor as well as hanging from the ceiling. My shop is 24×10 plus or minus a bit. I currently have a shopvac powered 2 1/2" dc system, that runs along the wall, with shut-offs at each machine.

RE going high or staying closer to the machines, any words of wisdom? Thanks.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


*Gerry* - I only have the hose on the floor, not on the ceiling. You can see it pretty clearly in the beginning of this very short video. (Notice the horrible mess that no longer exists!)

http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377

Ultimately I would prefer to run it permanently under the floor. I am certain that I will do this one day when I have the money to get a large enough dust collection system outside the shop.

I went into another local woodworkers shop that is bigger than mine and he had an Oneida system. It worked well for the shop but he had all of these pipes coming down from the ceiling and it just seemed like they were all over the place. I cannot even imagine having my space filled with the pipes like he did so I decided that I will run them under the floor when I make it more permanent.

I am quite used to stepping over it and do not have a problem but some visitors can't seem to lift their feet high enough and they worry me.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


Fantastic shop Todd. You did a great job on getting things under control. I have learned to keep my stuff where it belongs. Am only in part of a 1 car garrage and there isn't any extra room for a mess. And now I am trying to make room for a bigger table saw. Just got a 1950's Craftsman 10 inch. Need to make a stand for it with wings and it will be about double what the old one was.(little 8 inch saw).

Keep it clean and safe.

Thanks for all your informative posts.

Scrappy


----------



## Gerry1 (Jul 12, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


Todd, Thanks for the view of your shop and the help. Im trying to decide, as I don't have the under the floor option, and two left feet…...


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


Todd -you are the reason I don't post pictures of my shop you would get sick if you saw it.If your ever board and want to come to NM I have a shop that would keep you busy for a while.My new year resulution is to be 1/2 as organized as you!!!!!Thanks for the post.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


Scott - I might take you up on that. My wife and I have been looking for an excuse to visit NM.

Of course it would not be a very pleasant visit if I ended up scratching my eyes out in horror.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


Great job on the shop Todd. One of the good things about having a smaller shop like myself, is that it is a little more necessary to keep it organized just so I can have room for everything. It also allows one to be very creative with their organizing. I really enjoy your blogs on shop organization.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


I'll swap you some of your 15F for some of my +35C. LOL


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


Hi Todd;

Keeping on top of left over materials is a never ending battle, that's for sure.

And, as you mentioned, it's hard not to become a horder.

It does feel good to get rid of it though.

Lee


----------



## dabob (Jul 28, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


Todd . . it looks great . . . if I had a stack of lumber like that . .. well I couldn't fit into my shop . . .


----------



## iaincwil (Sep 18, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


Hey Tod can I kidnap you for a couple of weeks! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! my shed is total chaos I will/must do some clearing out and organizing, I have to fight my way in at present,

mick


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Lumber Storage Under Control*
> 
> *I Am On Fire!*
> 
> ...


Good job Todd. When you are running a business it is important to recognize the importance of good organization. This is important to me too because I have such a small space. It doesn't take much before it is unnavigable. Keeping a shop well organized and neat is a discipline. There is also an important safety aspect to this, thinking of sharp chisels and other sharp hand tools, not to mention hand held machines hitting the floor. I have been through all those phases and am continually trying to improve my work habits and my shop set-up to avoid having these things happen.As my skill level increases, I've become more methodical in my approach to organizing my shop and work routines.. Some people call this attention to detail patience,but I think it has something to do with knowing what it takes to get the job done in the best way. I hope someday I won't have to think about it and just automatically do it. As a professional, I'm sure you are already there. I still have a long way to go. It's generous of you to take the time to encourage all of us to make our shops better places to work.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*

*I Think I'm Sick…*

I can't seem to stop organizing the shop.

I thought that I was done organizing and I started to move on with my project but did not get very far. I got sidetracked with getting my taxes together.

This led to the realization that I could dispose of 5 years worth of files and paperwork. This led to me emptying out several file storage containers and almost burning up my shredder.

I got a bug and started cleaning up the storage room. This allowed me to make more room for stuff from the shop that does not get used often, which means more room in the shop.

I had been using a tall box to contain items that were difficult to store. This consisted mostly of long items like painting poles, story sticks, copper pipe, and FastCap wall poles.



Since getting this end of the shop organized, I had regretted not taking care of this last item. Now was the time to scratch that itch.

I cut the box down at least 30% of it's original size and found a home for it in the storage room. I got rid of some items that I was not using and had been storing for years. I found that everything fit nicely in the newly downsized box and now it no longer consumes space in my shop.

The door and the window above it was not trimmed yet and so I finished it off. To add the final touch, I found a new home for the push brooms and hung them up for easy access.

Here is the latest of how my newly reorganized shop looks. I need to stop obsessing over the details of organization now and *REALLY* get back to work.

(The wood stacked against the wall is part of the current project.)





*Peace, Love, & Obsession With Shop Organization*


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your reorganized shop. You have given us all many ideas on organizing and better storage. Now I just need to get out there and do it.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


I am just jealouse of the size of your shop. Mine is only about 12×12.

Looks great. If you stay on top of it, it is a LOT easier to keep clean. haha

Thanks for posting.

Scrappy


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


Todd,
Theres nothing wrong with a clean shop, is there ??


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


I'm working on mine too Todd, I'm down to virgin concrete that had never been seen by man before )


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


Nice looking shop. I know about the porblem with redoing your shop, I am still doing it also. Just got a Low Priced Lathe. Now I'm trying to figure out where to put it. I will post pics of my shop soon.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


Nice job Todd.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


Todd, you'd drop dead if you saw my shop.
I bet yours' is a delight to work in.
You could put three or four of my shops in yours'.

When I hit the lottery, I'm going to pay you whatever price you ask to come over & help me get as organized as you!


----------



## davemurray (Nov 15, 2009)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


My wife say's that sounds like me. As I alway's tell her a wood shop is a work in progress. Like the new look


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


Great job Todd.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


Well done Todd


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


I dunno, still see a little bit of a mess. Too many nice tools in there. You really ought to send that drum sander to me. My shop is always a mess and I don't mind!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


It might be time to switch to decaffeinated.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


Looks Great Todd. I really need to do the same.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


dbhost - Sending you the drum sander would open up a lot of floor space

I am working to motivate everyone through shop envy. It doesn't have to be big to work in, just organized.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


Now it's too clean you won't be able to work.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


Very nicely done. I find that if my shop gets cluttered I start worrying more about the clutter and less about the work and then it's time to get organized again. But like you, I find that I never have enough time for organization at the expense of projects. But unlike you, I don't have to make a living from my shop.

I am envious of your shop, Todd.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


I tend to do this between every project. When I don't know what to do next I attack that next thing that I have been meaning to do in my shop. You actually have room for another piece of machinery in that spot if you wanted to.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


Blake - As much as I love buying tools, I find that one of the temptations to resist is filling every square inch with machinery. Open space is critical to my ability to function on a productive level.

I have decided my next real purchase will be a 3 hp cyclone dust collector. That means the existing one will have to go.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


Todd…I am glad my better half doesn't see this post….or she would be on me full of I told you sos….Truthfully my shop is pretty organized…Lately though, it's mostly the problem of getting things back in place before working on other projects….presently, with so little time…I have had to manage working on several projects at a time…and it gets hard to get things back to where they belong when you are moving it from bench to bench….I truly prefer to work on one or two projects at a time….that way things get where they should be….(an organized shop is such a blessing when you need to find something).....when it gets cluttered….it gets extremely frustrating to find the item you need…

Thank you for the inspiration….now I not only have to deal with tool envy….but shop organization envy…LOL


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


reggiek - I aim to motivate by organizational envy


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


Well, when you have a nice shop like yours you'll wanna keep it clean and organized.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


good looken shop there, very neat.


----------



## ericandcandi (Oct 7, 2008)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


Todd, there are support groups out there to help you with this OCD…...lol
Nice shop though.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

toddc said:


> *A Little OCD Goes A Long Way*
> 
> *I Think I'm Sick…*
> 
> ...


Hi Todd;

I think a large percentage of us woodworkers have the same affliction. I could stay busy full time organizing the shop. Be a lot easier if we always got the same kind of projects!

Actually, that was what got me started with coming up with the ezee-feed system. Always trying to make things better and faster.

Lee


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Shop Organization - The Payoff*

*Like Searching for El Dorado..*.

Open space in the wood shop can be as elusive as El Dorado, the lost city of gold. I am fortunate enough to have a shop large enough that I can have some open space to assemble and stage projects before sending them out.

Just as efficiency is critical for my survival, so is open space. Space is necessary to stage incoming materials, assemble, finish, and stage projects for shipping.

*Space Is A Vacuum*

Open space in the shop creates a vacuum and it will suck everything into itself. Fortunately in the shop, this is a matter of principal and not physics. Strict discipline in maintaining our workspace can keep control of this situation.

For me, it is critical for survival as a business to understand what costs me money in the shop and how to best utilize the space to make money. I have come to realize that I do *NOT* have space for storing. I am not in the warehouse/storage business and I cannot afford to store projects or materials. The material has to come in, get processed, and the project has to go out.

I have to make a choice to keep only select materials on hand and to allow my suppliers do what they do best. My local suppliers are in the business of maintaining, storing, and supplying the materials for me. I am fortunate that my two main suppliers are only 3 and 6 miles from my shop and I can rely on the convenience of this situation.

But even when I was working in Ohio, the same principles applied and my main suppliers were 28 and 40 miles (one way) from the shop. Making a good materials list and wisely picking the material yourself will minimize overages.

*The Realization*

The accumulation occurs over time. A little material left over from a job here then another job there… It is not something that happens all at once. And we are correct, the pieces can be used in another project, but we have to determine what are the odds that a particular piece of scrap will be used? For the type of projects and work that I do, I tend to use a certain size of wood or sheet goods. If it is smaller than that the odds are not good that it will be used for a long time if ever.

Most all woodworkers have a certain amount of space to store the materials. It may only be a corner of the room, the wall space over the workbench, or it may be a sizable lumber rack that fills a wall or two.

I have come to realize that I need to understand and strictly adhere to my storage limit. My limit is this; if it does not fit on the lumber rack or sheet goods organizer then something has to go. At this point I can call a local woodworker to give the material to or I can burn it. But I cannot afford to store it.

*Pro Vs. Hobbyist*

My reasoning and point of view is that of a business. As a hobbyist the reasons are different but the end result is the same (or should be.)

An unorganized and messy shop space is often sharing garage or living space. There is a simple principle that I share with my clients, "When Momma's happy - everybody's happy." If your spouse sees an unorganized and unused space, they will not be as supportive of your hobby. Maybe your space is unorganized but used, still it is an eyesore and the basic principal applies.

Hobby woodworkers have to split their time between work, family, and shop. If you are not operating as a business in the shop, understand that your time is just as valuable as mine. If it is difficult to function due to disorganization then you are wasting valuable time.

It is more difficult to get motivated to work in an unorganized shop. This leads to a shop that sees little use and in your spouse's mind a waste of money and space.

*Safety*

It can be stated without any debate that an unorganized shop is simply not as safe to work in as an organized shop. We participate in an inherently hazardous activity when we work in the shop. Keeping a clean and organized wood shop lends itself to a safer work environment.

*Motivation Through Organization Envy*

Organizing cost me more time than money. Some may have to shell out a few bucks to purchase or build organizing systems for tools and materials but the return on investment is huge.

Since my last organizational efforts I keep thinking to myself, "I can't believe I didn't do this sooner!" I hope this motivates others to get more organized so that they may be able to enjoy working in the shop as much as I do.

Many think that I have over 1,000 sf of shop space but I am functioning in 950 sf of shop space.

Ahhh, space…





*Share the Love~Share the Knowledge*


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization - The Payoff*
> 
> *Like Searching for El Dorado..*.
> 
> ...


Lookin good, Todd. I'm working on the same organization type projects in my garage/shop. I always get great info from your posts, so thank you!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization - The Payoff*
> 
> *Like Searching for El Dorado..*.
> 
> ...


my packrat-"ness" and my creative chaos'"ness" (ha.. I typed "mess" first haha) wants to argue your points but they aren't coming up with any good points (other than the "save it, don't waste it" message). 
I think I am an "organized clutter" person..but I'm lacking the organized gene 

Thanks for the great blog.


----------



## boyd8 (Aug 23, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization - The Payoff*
> 
> *Like Searching for El Dorado..*.
> 
> ...


I agree, Todd. Even as a hobbyist ( for a few more months) it is so easy to have the shop full of materials. With work, family and shop time it is easy to get overwhelmed, Christmas was crazy but now that it has slowed down I am doing the same, cleaning and organizing. Reading your post gave me some more ideas, buy blue tubs to store my scraps that I may use outside, etc.
Thanks


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization - The Payoff*
> 
> *Like Searching for El Dorado..*.
> 
> ...


Todd,
I couldn't have said it better. Before retirement and the sale of my company, I had 50,000+ sq. feet of a precision mfg. co. You could eat off the floors. I demanded cleanliness and organization, and the result was everyone was motivated and proud to work there. (It also was a major catalyst in the successful sale of the company).
Consistent organizational habits and cleanliness take little time and adds profits as more time becomes available by not searching for anything in an unorganized environment.
Rat-packing was and is another of my pet peeves. If I look at something that sits there week after week, and has no real reason, it go's.
You certainly have the right business plan. Keep it up.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization - The Payoff*
> 
> *Like Searching for El Dorado..*.
> 
> ...


Great post Todd!

AKA….........Woodchic


----------



## chuck24 (Jun 8, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization - The Payoff*
> 
> *Like Searching for El Dorado..*.
> 
> ...


I am an organizing fool. Everything in our house and my shop has to be where it is supposed to be. The wife loves it because she doesnt have to put the groceries away (she gets to cary them in).

My job in the Navy at a training command is to make sure all the classes are scheduled but another one of my "other tasks" is to run our program of getting rid of waste weather its just trash, or way to much excess or processes that waste time. It is called Lean Six Sigma and all the top fortune 500 companies use it. The way you have explained the "cost" benefit is dead on. Less material equals more money. In our case we are a construction training center so we have all sorts of shops here. If we had to much material it would make it harder on the instructors to prep for there upcoming classes and even harder for the students to get the material they need to complete a cetain project. Now we may not see the green money but our money is measured in how many troops we can train effectivly.

Hope all of that was clear. This is a new program that I am just learning. At first when I got here I said to myself that it was a waste of time and that it should just be common sense. Example: if we have so much metal in the racks out side that it is rusted… that may mean it isnt getting used… DUH… Scrap it and get it out of there all it is doing is rusting and wasting money.

I could go for days on this subject but not everyone can figure that out so that is why we have the program.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization - The Payoff*
> 
> *Like Searching for El Dorado..*.
> 
> ...


Since building my shop a couple of years ago I made it a habit to keep it as organized as possible. Organizing and cleaning my shop has become easy for me since I make it a habit of putting tools back in their place every night before I stop working. I also have made it a habit and personal goal to sweep and vaccum the floors before closing up each night. I have discovered that if I make it a HABIT and continually adhere to this habit my shop will stay clean and organized because I don'y want to feel guilty by not following my own organization and cleanliness goals.
I have a 25 ft long flexible 4" hose on the back and front of my shop that is connected to the dust collection system. With this I can easily reach all of my shop floors.
When I am in my shop working it easily becomes messy. Sure, there are times when I just feel like putting off cleaning up when finished, but that 15 minutes or so that it takes makes me feel so much better…especially when I walk back in the shop the next day. Making something a habit with repetition makes it easier to do.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization - The Payoff*
> 
> *Like Searching for El Dorado..*.
> 
> ...


I love the feedback, especially the professional level feedback.

I think this is important for the hobbyist to consider for application to their own shop.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization - The Payoff*
> 
> *Like Searching for El Dorado..*.
> 
> ...


*A great Blog Todd, now if just a little bit soaks in, I'll be happy.*


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization - The Payoff*
> 
> *Like Searching for El Dorado..*.
> 
> ...


Great job Todd!!

As a professional - I have been running a crew of workers for many years…...Organization really comes in to play…..You have to have the proper materials…..tools…etc on site so the crew can do the work they are scheduled to perform - labor is the most expensive part of any project (and the most controllable)....to have your crew non productive due to waiting for items to show up or due to them having to spend time looking for things can cost you plenty…even make a profitable job turn into a big looser. Glad to say I am much more organized on the professional side….

At home I try to work that into my shop with varying results (one big issue is I am the only gopher I have at home (hard to be the chief to the chief) - I don't always have some young apprentices or laborers to shuffle stuff around for me (I have had a few local kids do work for me now and then…which is very helpful).......It is always a balancing act as to how much time I can spend on projects vs how much time I can tidy up and organize…..Your posts have been great inspiration…and the points you make are very valid.


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization - The Payoff*
> 
> *Like Searching for El Dorado..*.
> 
> ...


Totally agree, there is a place for everything and everything has its place, much easier and efficient. My biggest problem is the wife likes to garage sale toooooo much and most of that stuff finds its way to the garage/shop. Put up a shed last year for all the lawn equip and bikes, and garage sale finds, been six months and its full. Wish I had your space. Do you work alone or do have any helpers? Have multiple jobs going at one time or try to keep it to one at a time? Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization - The Payoff*
> 
> *Like Searching for El Dorado..*.
> 
> ...


Dick - regardless of your shop condition you seem pretty happy anyway

Reggiek - I am the "it" man in my operation too. I don't have employees but I use subs as needed.

Side note: I am not the type of contractor that calls guys subs but works them like employees. They are truly subs.

zlatanv - I always have more than one iron in the fire but I try to maintain discipline about how many active jobs I am working. There is usually one bigger one and there is one or two small ones that I plug into the schedule here and there as the schedule allows. As a contractor it is always nice to have some "filler" jobs.

Once in a while there has been two of us in the shop and it is just perfect for that.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization - The Payoff*
> 
> *Like Searching for El Dorado..*.
> 
> ...


It looks great, Todd.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization - The Payoff*
> 
> *Like Searching for El Dorado..*.
> 
> ...


Hey Charles - I was just thinking about you as I was working on my shop. Just wondering if you had done any more work on yours?


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization - The Payoff*
> 
> *Like Searching for El Dorado..*.
> 
> ...


Great post. You have a great shop. You are right about the clutter. In my shop an open space is like a black hole, it just sucks everything in. I try to keep most things in their place cause I don't like hunting for stuff, but I do get some clutter that I have to clean up now & then.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization - The Payoff*
> 
> *Like Searching for El Dorado..*.
> 
> ...


Very nice workshop Todd.
Just a headups, Wood Magazine subscribers are now casting their votes daily until Jan 31 2010 to select the winner of Woodworking Showdown online project contest , and one out of six categories is "Best Shop". So if LJs member(s) is/are among the 20's finalist, we can give our support through our votes.

http://www.woodmagazine.com/app/voting/index.jsp?i

Sorry Todd for using your space.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization - The Payoff*
> 
> *Like Searching for El Dorado..*.
> 
> ...


When having a small shop, one has to keep it neat and organized at all times. I do have a full unfinished basement that helps for storage, stage projects and finishing if need be. Great blog! Beautiful Shop!

God Bless
tom


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization - The Payoff*
> 
> *Like Searching for El Dorado..*.
> 
> ...


Todd - I enjoy your posts - keep them coming.

You may have said at some point, but what are the x,y dimensions of your shop?


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Shop Organization - The Payoff*
> 
> *Like Searching for El Dorado..*.
> 
> ...


A valid point, now who's ready to help me clean my shop?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Organization - Back At It Again!*

*Just when I thought I was done…*

I started milling parts and realized that I needed my mobile parts cart. It is actually a 4' scaffold that I decided worked better as a mobile parts cart. Over the last couple of years it had turned into a permanent storage cart for templates and all around catch-all cart.



I stopped work and got a few sticks of framing lumber. I picked the best I could find and cleaned them up in my sanding machine. I drilled 1/2" holes every six inches in two of them for inserting dowels to hang the templates on. I made a jig that held the stock at 15° to the forstner bit on the drill press. The angled dowels will hold the templates to the wall a little better.



After drilling the holes, installing the 2×4's on the wall was easy. Then I drilled a 1" hole in each template to slide them over the dowels. The dowels were cut and inserted into the drilled holes of the 2×4's. Then I was able to hang all of the templates high up on the wall for storage.



The templates are like trophies, they represent successful work that I have done. Once I make a template I hate to get rid of it. It seems that I have reused many of the templates again or used them as a starting point to make other templates that are similar but have some variation. This is especially true with arches.

When I emptied the cart, I maintained discipline and stored everything in the sheet goods organizer or the lumber rack. I even got rid of some pieces I was certain would never get used.



Now I have a mobile parts organizer ready to use and a wall full of templates creating real "shop ambience."



*Share the Love~Share the Knowledge*


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


Todd,
Now what are you going to do for a catch all. I am getting better the older I get, I have finally taught myself to stop wasting steps. If I'm going to the storage room at the rear of the shop I try to find something to take with me. If I repeat this everytime I walk across the shop, it sure makes it easy at the end of the day.
What I can't figure out is how to break my son of leaving waht ever is in his hand all over the place. I keep trying to get him to read your blog, but he keeps saying he doesn't have time.
I use those gray Rubbermaid carts for handling parts. I got used to them when I worked out in the field, and couldn't part with them whem I moved into the shop.
Right now I'm embareassed about the mess in my shop. I hate it that way, and find it hard to function. I'm still trying to recover from the move in November. I am no where near where I wanted to be by now with getting shop cabinets built. So not very many things are where I want them to be yet.
I have a big cyclone with this huge frame and stand so right now it is doing souble duty as a clamp rack. My joiner is 8' off the spot it calls home, due to jointing 22' long product. Band saw has the same problem to get enough room from the wall to resaw this long stock. It's all wood recovered out of a old barn built in the early 1800's. The customer wants to use it for flooring in her home up in Chicago.
http://s884.photobucket.com/albums/ac41/Taigert/Sad%20Lumber%20Jan%2019%202010/th_IM000528.jpg[/IMG][/URL[/URL]]

In this area you have to take the jobs that pay the bills, work has been real scarce around here. That is part of the reason the shop is in the shape it's in now. When money is tight the extra's like shop cabinets can wait a little while. I know the economy in this area has to get better in 2010, so I can get this place cleaned up.
I didn't mean to cry on your shoulder. When I see the way your shop has come along it makes me wish I was there to with my shop. Like they say rome wasn't built in a week.
This is how it looked eight weeks ago, all the green stuff is where there was carpet that was glued to the floor. A friend of mine had a tenant in here that was using it as a fitness center and when he evicted her she took it out for spite along with a lot of other things. So when we closed on the sale it was a suprise to us.

Oh well go have a cold drink you have earned it,







http://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac41/Taigert/New%20Shop/022.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


I really like the intro Todd, *"Just when I thought I was done…" * As you said before, shop organization is never really done, but a constant project. Hanging those "trophies" is a great idea. IMO, I think you already had the "shop ambience," but these definitely do add to it. Your shop looks great and love the blog. Lots of great ideas. Thanks for posting.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


AAarrggghhh!! I need a bigger shop! The things I could do with more wall space!

I need to find a wall somewhere to hang some templates. My wife says the kitchen is out of the question, though.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


Greetings Todd:
How much longer are you going to "originize the shop"? You've been doing this now for about 
3 weeks…... you need to find a stopping place and get back to work on projects.
You've been like a hen "orginizing her nest"....... lol…. it ain't right til it's right….... right?
You need to think money instead of cleaning…....... No….seriously… it's looking good, and
you have put a lot of time and effort into it…....high praises. A shop is always evolving and 
change is progressive…..... I do it all the time, so I know….... keep on keeping on….. later.


----------



## DocStock (Jul 4, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


Todd…I like what you did with the templates. Finding all mine is always a challenge and frustrating when you are right in the middle of a project…thanks


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


I get as much satisfaction in improving and reorganizing my shop as I do with the projects I build. My shop is a huge and ongoing project that makes all of my other work more enjoyable…
I am getting ready to re-design my lumber storage as soon as I complete the bookcase I am building.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


Rick - You are right, I do need to get back to work. I have been doing bids and designs while the stock is acclimating for my current project, the moisture content has needed to come down.



I actually started cutting on it yesterday and it hit me that I needed the cart. I figured that I might as well move the stuff once and be done with it.

A place for everything and everything in it's place.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


That pile of wood makes me wonder what the next project is.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


Todd: Absolutely correct… don't handle stock more than you have to. Moving it two or three times is lost energy and time. Good idea on the wood, too. It does need to set awhile to adjust to the shop climate. I think we all try to do that, once inside ther shop. But… there's one advamtage I have over you and a lot of guys on here… I'm retired military(amost 35 years), and I can work in my shop anytime I want to or not. I have no set time, so I have have all the time I need to re-shape and originize mine. I'm like Greg on the shop thing….... I really like building custom furniture and pieces for others, but my enjoyment is re-orginizing my shop and building shop furniture, cabinets, work benches, etc., etc….. you get the pixs….and I like to have fun, too. My shop is plenty big enough ( 40' x 50') to keep me on my toes…... later, bud.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


Looks good, I have a spot up high for my projects too:










And I do mean up high!


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


"I even got rid of some pieces I was certain would never get used." -Something is terribly amiss in Woodville


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


That looks real neat Todd.


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


Don't you love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd great ideas.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


Todd you have inspired me… I have just spent the last few days … nearly 30 hours… reorganizing my shop… as you say, when a client comes over they don't want to see a mess… I have taken all my timber etc and returned it to the wood store… only timber in the shop is what I am currently working on… next job is organizing the actuall tool storage…BTW it is so nice to see the floor… got a bit messy with all the Xmas orders… nearly ready for a great 2010.
thanks again for the inspiration… altho I don't think I will be quite as neat as you.. but it is a start…


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


Degoose - I hope you are going to share before and after pix.

It is great to hear back from woodworkers that have been motivated by my housecleaning to do some in their shop.

It is amazing how much more motivating it is to go out to the shop and work. The space and workflow is so much more efficient. That is such a great reward in itself it generates the motivation to maintain the organization.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


Greetings Todd: Just wanted you to know that my shop is ALWAYS clean. Afeter every project, I sweep, vacumn, and mop the floors…...... lol. I can't stand clutter, so this is the way it looks most of the time. I won't post pixs of it when it's not clean…. I don't have any…....... lol. I hope I've inspired you to keep a clean, tidy workplace…....... lol

http://i635.photobucket.com/albums/uu73/RickDennington/shopshot2.jpg
http://i635.photobucket.com/albums/uu73/RickDennington/shopshot.jpg


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


Rick - Now that is what I am talking about!

You have a great shop. I could make a living out of that one.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


Thanks, Todd--I'm really proud of the shop. It has plenty of room for everything I want to do. You have a great shop, yourself. And it looks like to me, you are making a living out of yours….... lol. I really like looking at everybodys shops. You can get some good inspiration from them all.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


Rick - You are right. There are some great shops and ideas from shops throughout the LJ community.

Your shop has such a great set up. The workflow looks to be good in you layout.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


Yea-the workflow is good, cause I don't have to dodge things to get from one end to the other. 
I think sometimes my shop is too big, but then I say…...NAAAAAHHHH!!! If it was smaller, I'd just gripe and wish it was bigger…..... lol. If I don't stop buying machines, Im gonna run out of room…. lol…..NAAAAHHH.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


inspiring…I built a wood rack this past weekend…dedicated to YOU…


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


Matt - I am so honored! Got pix?


----------



## ericrubash (Jan 30, 2010)

toddc said:


> *Organization - Back At It Again!*
> 
> *Just when I thought I was done…*
> 
> ...


I love this stuff thanks for the posts


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*A New Site and Blog Start-Up*

I have been a bit homeless and sharing off of other blogger's platforms.

I am starting my own site and blog that is directed to the woodworking community.

My current site is static and primarily functions as an online portfolio for my clients.

Well, I am actually rehashing what I posted at my new site.

You can check it out here:

http://www.americancraftsmanworkshop.com/


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

toddc said:


> *A New Site and Blog Start-Up*
> 
> I have been a bit homeless and sharing off of other blogger's platforms.
> 
> ...


Obviously this will go in my favorites. I am looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *A New Site and Blog Start-Up*
> 
> I have been a bit homeless and sharing off of other blogger's platforms.
> 
> ...


Great idea and venture Todd, I wish you all the success in the world. Lokk for me at you new site…I'll be there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

toddc said:


> *A New Site and Blog Start-Up*
> 
> I have been a bit homeless and sharing off of other blogger's platforms.
> 
> ...


Good luck, Will you still be here too?


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

toddc said:


> *A New Site and Blog Start-Up*
> 
> I have been a bit homeless and sharing off of other blogger's platforms.
> 
> ...


Keep us posted. Looking forward to see it up and running.

God Bless
tom


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

toddc said:


> *A New Site and Blog Start-Up*
> 
> I have been a bit homeless and sharing off of other blogger's platforms.
> 
> ...


I too look forward to seeing your site develop.

A couple of questions: I have to scroll my screen to see the buttons on the the right side. If this isn't unique to my computer you might want to consider rejiggering it so that everything shows.

Are you going to provide a feed thing so that we can be automatically notified when there is new content?


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *A New Site and Blog Start-Up*
> 
> I have been a bit homeless and sharing off of other blogger's platforms.
> 
> ...


I'd like to sign in but I can't find anywhere on the site to accomplish signing up. Where can I find it?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *A New Site and Blog Start-Up*
> 
> I have been a bit homeless and sharing off of other blogger's platforms.
> 
> ...


John - At the bottom of the blog there is a small "comments" button.

*Don't Worry Guys - I won't be leaving LJ - I think too much of you all*


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

toddc said:


> *A New Site and Blog Start-Up*
> 
> I have been a bit homeless and sharing off of other blogger's platforms.
> 
> ...


Todd;

A woodworking site? It will never catch on!!!

Great to hear buddy! I'll be visiting it pretty often, that's for certain.

Lee


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

toddc said:


> *A New Site and Blog Start-Up*
> 
> I have been a bit homeless and sharing off of other blogger's platforms.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the new blog Todd!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *A New Site and Blog Start-Up*
> 
> I have been a bit homeless and sharing off of other blogger's platforms.
> 
> ...


looks like a great site…hey you can also use it to advertise and document the School of Todd…


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *A New Site and Blog Start-Up*
> 
> I have been a bit homeless and sharing off of other blogger's platforms.
> 
> ...


Gee - I never thought of that


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Mobile Parts Cart*

During the construction of a project there is often a need for organizing and storing parts. This is obvously a temporary need because as the work progresses, you construct parts and then assemble them.

I like to use a 4' scaffold as a mobile cart to store and organize the parts that I have made.



I bought my scaffold for $99 although I have noticed that the price has risen on them over the last couple of years. It comes with steel platform shelves to stand on and I used plywood to make more shelves. If it is not in use and I need more room, the shelves are removed so it can be folded and put in the storage room.

There are some nice storage carts on the market but I can still use this on a remodeling job as a scaffold. So it serves a dual purpose as it works well in the shop and in the field.

*Share the Love~Share the Knowledge*


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Mobile Parts Cart*
> 
> During the construction of a project there is often a need for organizing and storing parts. This is obvously a temporary need because as the work progresses, you construct parts and then assemble them.
> 
> ...


Great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Mobile Parts Cart*
> 
> During the construction of a project there is often a need for organizing and storing parts. This is obvously a temporary need because as the work progresses, you construct parts and then assemble them.
> 
> ...


Great use of your scaffolding. But the way my luck is it would be on a job site at the same time I need it in the shop.
I have a couple of Rubermaid Carts in the shop they only have the two shelves, but seem to do the job fairly well.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Mobile Parts Cart*
> 
> During the construction of a project there is often a need for organizing and storing parts. This is obvously a temporary need because as the work progresses, you construct parts and then assemble them.
> 
> ...


Good idea, Todd.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Mobile Parts Cart*
> 
> During the construction of a project there is often a need for organizing and storing parts. This is obvously a temporary need because as the work progresses, you construct parts and then assemble them.
> 
> ...


Looking good Todd.

Everything looks so nice and neat.

Lee


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Mobile Parts Cart*
> 
> During the construction of a project there is often a need for organizing and storing parts. This is obvously a temporary need because as the work progresses, you construct parts and then assemble them.
> 
> ...


that is A great idea…in my shop I am not sure the cart would work because it is so small…but the concept of one place, like a rack or shelf for the parts not being used in a given point but is out of the way of the main work space is a good idea…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Mobile Parts Cart*
> 
> During the construction of a project there is often a need for organizing and storing parts. This is obvously a temporary need because as the work progresses, you construct parts and then assemble them.
> 
> ...


Good thinking Todd


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Mobile Parts Cart*
> 
> During the construction of a project there is often a need for organizing and storing parts. This is obvously a temporary need because as the work progresses, you construct parts and then assemble them.
> 
> ...


*Very handy!!!*


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Mobile Parts Cart*
> 
> During the construction of a project there is often a need for organizing and storing parts. This is obvously a temporary need because as the work progresses, you construct parts and then assemble them.
> 
> ...


Smart and useful Todd, did you find what you and I were talking about?


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Mobile Parts Cart*
> 
> During the construction of a project there is often a need for organizing and storing parts. This is obvously a temporary need because as the work progresses, you construct parts and then assemble them.
> 
> ...


Looks good, Todd.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Mobile Parts Cart*
> 
> During the construction of a project there is often a need for organizing and storing parts. This is obvously a temporary need because as the work progresses, you construct parts and then assemble them.
> 
> ...


Todd great job, but I see that your plywood is bending some will that make your boards bend too?


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Mobile Parts Cart*
> 
> During the construction of a project there is often a need for organizing and storing parts. This is obvously a temporary need because as the work progresses, you construct parts and then assemble them.
> 
> ...


Gman- The boards are suspended on two points and they span those two point on their own. They are short and they will not be laying there for very long so I am not concerned.


----------



## DropLast (Feb 22, 2010)

toddc said:


> *Mobile Parts Cart*
> 
> During the construction of a project there is often a need for organizing and storing parts. This is obvously a temporary need because as the work progresses, you construct parts and then assemble them.
> 
> ...


Todd, can you email me at [email protected]

regarding the chatroom i dedicated to LJ
it would be nice if there would be a community of people there i think on the Lumber Jocks page if there was a link 
something like a clickable link 
in the main body of the page…..... like a TAB

HOME - PROJECTS - BLOGS - *CHATROOM*
the link to the chatroom is

http://www.buzzen.net/chatui.aspx?rm=lumber%20jocks


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Mobile Parts Cart*
> 
> During the construction of a project there is often a need for organizing and storing parts. This is obvously a temporary need because as the work progresses, you construct parts and then assemble them.
> 
> ...


Good tip Todd, thanks.


----------



## DropLast (Feb 22, 2010)

toddc said:


> *Mobile Parts Cart*
> 
> During the construction of a project there is often a need for organizing and storing parts. This is obvously a temporary need because as the work progresses, you construct parts and then assemble them.
> 
> ...


can we get a shot of your vacuum system… the one behind the NICE cart 
is it a 'through blower' and into bag type? or vacuum??


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Mobile Parts Cart*
> 
> During the construction of a project there is often a need for organizing and storing parts. This is obvously a temporary need because as the work progresses, you construct parts and then assemble them.
> 
> ...


Great idea Todd.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Dust Collection*

I often get questions about my dust collection set up and so I thought that I would share it with everyone. The dust collection in my shop is simple and may even be a bit of a disappointment to see. But the reality is that it works pretty well except for a few shortcomings.

Currently I am using a single stage, 2hp, 1500cfm rated dust collector wired for 220v. It is a 110/220v motor, but when wired to 110v it would dim the lights every time I fired it up so 220v is the best option.



The dust collector came with a 30 micron cloth bag that worked OK for sawdust from the planer and tablesaw, but it just about killed me when I started using it on the sanding machine. The finest dust that comes off of the sanding machine would pass straight through the bags and go into my lungs. Using the original bag filter would result in three days of hacking up brown goo from my lungs, so I purchased a retro fit 1 micron pleated filter from Penn State Industries. These filters are well worth the money, they are amazing in comparison to the cloth bags.

You will notice that I have to use duct tape to seal the bottom bag onto the DC unit. This is one of the drawbacks if you purchase a dust collector and then a retro kit. The original setup was not intended to be used with the plastic bags and their particular needs for attachment. But this works OK, I just have to keep duct tape on hand. The retro kit did not come with a means of holding the bag and the metal band that was with the original cloth bag was a piece of junk.



The dust collector is located closest to the sander because this is the most difficult machine to collect dust from. It has two ports and requires the most CFM. The 2hp motor provides enough suction but the biggest problem is that the dust collector is a single stage unit. For a sanding machine, a 2 stage DC unit is really necessary because it would help keep the filter clean for a longer period of time. I have plans to buy a cyclone but they are on hold at the moment. I know that I could use a garbage can with a cyclone lid and I may resort to this option.

The CFM requirements for a surface planer and tablesaw are not as great as the sanding machine. A tablesaw is difficult to collect from if you do not leave the dust collection shroud around the blade. I do not have the shroud mounted on mine so I get a certain amount of dust that comes off of the tablesaw. With this understanding, the dust collection from my tablesaw is quite satisfactory.





The jointer has it's own dedicated dust collector. It is a small 3/4hp, 660cfm unit with the cloth bags. This works good because the jointer does not produce fine dust overall, it produces shavings.



This small dust collector was actually my original. The bigger one came later but I kept the small one because using it worked out best for my shop layout and dust collection needs. I was glad that I kept it because a couple of times I hauled it to a remodeling jobsite. It's mobility has been a great asset to my business.

The dust collection system would benefit most with a smooth pipe run, but for the short distance I have to run a DC line, the corrugated hose works sufficiently without causing too much drop in the suction. I have a blast gate located at each tool and for my small system this works fine, I do not need to shut down whole runs to increase flow elsewhere.

Both of the dust collectors are activated by remote control units. I find that these are a great investment for the shop. I have the Woodcraft and ShopFox brands and they both work great. When you make the purchase, just be sure that the remote unit will handle the HP load of the dust collector.

 

*Dust Collection From Small Tools*

I collect dust from my electric hand tools like the random orbital sander, belt sander, and biscuit joiner. But I will have to cover that setup with photos and a full write up at a later date

That is all for now.

Your friend in the shop - Todd A. Clippinger.

*Share the Love~Share the Knowledge*


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Dust Collection*
> 
> I often get questions about my dust collection set up and so I thought that I would share it with everyone. The dust collection in my shop is simple and may even be a bit of a disappointment to see. But the reality is that it works pretty well except for a few shortcomings.
> 
> ...


Looks good, Todd. Have you tried to use weatherstripping around the bottom of your dust collector? I was getting some dust blowing out of the connection on my lower bag. I used 3/4" weather stripping between the clear bag and the metal strap. It formed an air tight seal and now I don't get any dust coming up from the lower bag.

Thanks for posting. i always enjoy reading your blogs.

Cory


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Dust Collection*
> 
> I often get questions about my dust collection set up and so I thought that I would share it with everyone. The dust collection in my shop is simple and may even be a bit of a disappointment to see. But the reality is that it works pretty well except for a few shortcomings.
> 
> ...


Cory - there is no metal strap. It did not come with the retro kit and the one on the original bag was a piece of garbage.

I have a couple of elastic straps that hold the bag in place until I seal it with duct tape.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Dust Collection*
> 
> I often get questions about my dust collection set up and so I thought that I would share it with everyone. The dust collection in my shop is simple and may even be a bit of a disappointment to see. But the reality is that it works pretty well except for a few shortcomings.
> 
> ...


Todd, the dust collection system looks great.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Dust Collection*
> 
> I often get questions about my dust collection set up and so I thought that I would share it with everyone. The dust collection in my shop is simple and may even be a bit of a disappointment to see. But the reality is that it works pretty well except for a few shortcomings.
> 
> ...


Todd: I bought this cyclone attachment on ebay

It works great.


----------



## MercerRemodeling (Jul 6, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Dust Collection*
> 
> I often get questions about my dust collection set up and so I thought that I would share it with everyone. The dust collection in my shop is simple and may even be a bit of a disappointment to see. But the reality is that it works pretty well except for a few shortcomings.
> 
> ...


Awesome! I have a 3/4 Jet unit w/ pleated filter that I use for everything at the moment but haven't thought about taking it to sites. When I do upgrade I probably will hold on to it for that reason. A couple of other questions, do you use shop vacs attached to smaller tools? And how about the scms?


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Dust Collection*
> 
> I often get questions about my dust collection set up and so I thought that I would share it with everyone. The dust collection in my shop is simple and may even be a bit of a disappointment to see. But the reality is that it works pretty well except for a few shortcomings.
> 
> ...


Instead of using grey tape you might try using a webbed ratcheting strap. I had used a 1" one on my bag type dust collector and it worrked fine and was easy to put on and take off. I have since purchased a 1440cfm. cyclone and it is great.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Dust Collection*
> 
> I often get questions about my dust collection set up and so I thought that I would share it with everyone. The dust collection in my shop is simple and may even be a bit of a disappointment to see. But the reality is that it works pretty well except for a few shortcomings.
> 
> ...


Greg - You know I thought of using a webbed strap at one time and never followed through with it. I will have t reconsider and give it a shot.

Crankyrocker - I use the shopvac attached to just about everything whenever possible. In my shop I also use the Dust Deputy but I don't see using that in the field so much. Remodeling bathrooms in a house with people living in them is a crowded scenario already.


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Dust Collection*
> 
> I often get questions about my dust collection set up and so I thought that I would share it with everyone. The dust collection in my shop is simple and may even be a bit of a disappointment to see. But the reality is that it works pretty well except for a few shortcomings.
> 
> ...


Todd, have you tried using the Dust Deputy on the big sander? just wondering if the big sander would overpower the Deputy ??


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Dust Collection*
> 
> I often get questions about my dust collection set up and so I thought that I would share it with everyone. The dust collection in my shop is simple and may even be a bit of a disappointment to see. But the reality is that it works pretty well except for a few shortcomings.
> 
> ...


Charlie 48 - The big dust collector would not be able to pull the necessary volume of air through the Dust Deputy.


----------



## MercerRemodeling (Jul 6, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Dust Collection*
> 
> I often get questions about my dust collection set up and so I thought that I would share it with everyone. The dust collection in my shop is simple and may even be a bit of a disappointment to see. But the reality is that it works pretty well except for a few shortcomings.
> 
> ...


I will have to look into the dust deputy. I have a dedicated shop vac for miter saw, pocket hole jig, and one for sanders/ biscuit joiner. For the larger tools with more chips I use the Jet unit.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

*Video Update *

I have been anxious to get the cameras out and do some more video so I did an update from the American Craftsman Workshop.

Thanks to the following guys for helping me get my own site started. It is a work in progress at the moment, but they really helped me figure a lot of things out sooner than later.

Marc Spagnuolo - thewoodwhisperer.com

Matt Vanderlist - mattsbasementworkshop.com

Brian Havens - brianhavens.us

Troy Bouffard - birchhillwoodcrafts.com

Video review for Scott Morrison instructional DVD's

Savings of 15% offered by Scott Morrison at Finewoodworker.com. You will save on instructional videos, templates, and the new butterfly joint kit. This offer ends at the March 31st so be sure to get in on the savings. 
 
Scott's has a variety of videos and templates that will teach you how to build furniture inspired by Sam Maloof. He breaks the process down into comprehensive, easy to follow steps so that you can be successful building these pieces in your own shop.

Watch the video to see why the savings code is "Captain Clippinger."

Follow me on Twitter - Todd in Montana

Your friend in the shop-

*Share the Love~Share the Discounts*


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

toddc said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> I have been anxious to get the cameras out and do some more video so I did an update from the American Craftsman Workshop.
> 
> ...


Great video, Todd. I need to build me a new web site.


----------



## thewoodwhisperer (Dec 11, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> I have been anxious to get the cameras out and do some more video so I did an update from the American Craftsman Workshop.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the mention Todd. Best of luck in your new endeavors!


----------



## brianhavens (Nov 23, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> I have been anxious to get the cameras out and do some more video so I did an update from the American Craftsman Workshop.
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd! (and not just for the plug. LOL) It is nice to be able to get a quick update of what the latest buzz in woodworking is. Lots of great information on americancraftsmanworkshop.com too. I like the way the site is shaping up.


----------



## ArcticTroy (Jan 5, 2010)

toddc said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> I have been anxious to get the cameras out and do some more video so I did an update from the American Craftsman Workshop.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the mention also Todd. I can almost detect a slight bit of grinning in Marc's comment as he realizes better than most what it takes to produce videos! Hat's off to you for such a commitment.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

toddc said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> I have been anxious to get the cameras out and do some more video so I did an update from the American Craftsman Workshop.
> 
> ...


*A nice intro video Todd,

It looks like you have a lot of work ahead of you.*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> I have been anxious to get the cameras out and do some more video so I did an update from the American Craftsman Workshop.
> 
> ...


Well done Todd.


----------



## azwoodman (Feb 22, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> I have been anxious to get the cameras out and do some more video so I did an update from the American Craftsman Workshop.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Todd!!! Looks like you've been a busy boy! I've really enjoyed the new site!


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

toddc said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> I have been anxious to get the cameras out and do some more video so I did an update from the American Craftsman Workshop.
> 
> ...


I've had the privilege to meet Todd and have to say that he is an inspiration to our craft! Now that the internet can show the world our work we can not only provide information but also teach great communication skills!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> I have been anxious to get the cameras out and do some more video so I did an update from the American Craftsman Workshop.
> 
> ...


You need to change your name to: "Holly-Todd"...I can see it…your name will be written in big oak sign on the montana hills… (wait…we dont want to ruin the hills)...

nice job todd…and best of luck with all your endeavors!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

toddc said:


> *Video Update *
> 
> I have been anxious to get the cameras out and do some more video so I did an update from the American Craftsman Workshop.
> 
> ...


Napaman - thanks for the chuckles


----------

